# Bootcamp "Le disque doit comporter au moins 40 Go d’espace libre"



## flo_hophop (10 Avril 2018)

Bonjour, bonjour ! 

Je souhaite installer Windows 10 avec Boot Camp sur mon MBP Rétina (fin 2015). Mon SSD comporte 280 Go de libre et pourtant, Boot Camp continue de me dire qu'il me faut au moins 40 Go d'espace libre, la belle affaire... 

J'ai bien fouillé dans les précédents sujets mais ne suis pas parvenu à mes fins. 

Par avance, je remercie mon sauveur !


----------



## Locke (10 Avril 2018)

C'est bien, mais quelle est ta version de macOS en cours ? Si c'est macOS High Sierra, manifestement il y a un bug qui se répète depuis la sortie du format APFS. De plus, il faut impérativement que le disque dur interne ne soit pas partitionné et qu'aucun matériel USB ne soit connecté. Pour finir, ta copie écran indiquerait que tu veux installer une version de Windows 7 et depuis l'année 2015 ce n'est plus possible pour ton modèle.

Il vaut bien mieux installer Windows 10 en téléchargeant depuis le site officiel de Microsoft le fichier *Win10_1709_French_x64.iso*.

Tu peux, pour tenter d'y voir plus clair, lancer le Terminal, faire un Copier/Coller de ces deux commandes...

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```
...l'une derrière l'autre en donnant le résultat en suivant ceci...


> Pour diffuser un rapport EtreCheck ou un retour de commandes via le Terminal dans les forums, dans votre réponse, un clic sur cette icône ⊞, sélectionnez les Balises </> Code, dans la fenêtre qui s’ouvrira faites un Copier/Coller du rapport et/ou du résultat du Terminal, un clic sur Insérer et validez votre réponse.







Notre ami macomaniac tentera de voir ce qui cloche ou pas.


----------



## flo_hophop (10 Avril 2018)

Bonjour Locke et merci, 
En effet, je cherche à installer Windows 10 et c'est bien ce que télécharge tout seul l'assistant Boot Camp de toute façon (j'ai bien téléchargé ce qu'il faut et l'assistant m'a créé ma clef USB qui va bien a priori). 
Oui, c'est bien High Sierra avec un disque en APFS. 


```
Last login: Mon Apr  9 20:59:08 on console
MBP-de-Florent:~ florenthusson$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            229.3 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 41.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4

MBP-de-Florent:~ florenthusson$ diskutil cs list
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
MBP-de-Florent:~ florenthusson$
```


----------



## Locke (10 Avril 2018)

On voit que ta partition Macintosh HD fait 229,3 Go et ton disque fait 500 Go, il y a bien un problème dans les partitions !


----------



## flo_hophop (10 Avril 2018)

Tiens c'est vrai ça ! 
Pourtant, il a été plus rempli que ça de mémoire...


----------



## r e m y (10 Avril 2018)

Locke a dit:


> On voit que ta partition Macintosh HD fait 229,3 Go et ton disque fait 500 Go, il y a bien un problème dans les partitions !



Il me semble que c'est l'une des "subtilités" d'APFS. 
Les partitions voient leur taille adaptée à la volée au volume de données qui y sont inscrites. Elles n'ont plus une taille fixe.


----------



## Locke (10 Avril 2018)

Vivement la version 10.14 !


----------



## flo_hophop (10 Avril 2018)

Ok. Du coup il faut les "recoller" ensemble ?


----------



## r e m y (10 Avril 2018)

flo_hophop a dit:


> Ok. Du coup il faut les "recoller" ensemble ?



Non il faut juste que l'assistant BootCamp comprenne que même si la partition principale semble avoir exactement la taille des données qu'elle contient, il n'y a pas à s'en préoccuper pour créer sa partition BootCamp dès lors que la somme des tailles des partitions existantes n'est pas égale à la taille du disque. 
Mais ça c'est à Apple de faire le boulot...

Macomaniac aura peut-être une idée pour te sortir de ce blocage, mais moi je ne vois pas comment faire.


----------



## flo_hophop (10 Avril 2018)

Merci r e m y ! 


> Macomaniac aura peut-être une idée pour te sortir de ce blocage, mais moi je ne vois pas comment faire.


En attendant Macomaniac donc...


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2018)

Bonjour *flo
*
La partition principale de ton SSD est celle-ci -->

```
2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.1 GB   disk0s2
```


comme tu le vois --> elle a une taille de *500 Go* pour un disque de *500 Go*.

Cette partition du disque porte l'indication *Container disk1* pour la raison suivante -->


dans la partition *disk0s2* existe actuellement un magasin de stockage physique *apfs* appelé *Physical Store* de *500 Go*. Ce magasin exporte un espace-disque virtuel de la même taille = *500 Go* qui s'appelle un *Conteneur apfs* et qui est désigné comme *disk1*.

sur cet espace-disque *disk1* > 4 volumes ont simultanément leurs points de montage et se partagent l'espace disponible du disque-*Conteneur*. Ces volumes ont la taille de leurs données actuelles et pas de taille préfixée.

le volume principal *Macintosh HD* a une taille de *229 Go* parce qu'il contient *229 Go* de données. Les *3* autres volumes font *3,2 Go* environ. Il y a donc actuellement *232 Go* environ d'espace occupé sur le disque virtuel *disk1* du *Conteneur* > ce qui laisse *268 Go* d'espace libre --> le *Conteneur disk1* est donc théoriquement rétrécissable par soustraction d'une quantité donnée de son espace libre actuel et création d'une nouvelle partition (montant un nouveau volume) avec l'espace libéré.

=> en conséquence : il n'y a en principe aucun problème d'espace ni aucune manipulation à faire sur des partitions > les volumes *apfs* n'étant pas des partitions réelles (même s'ils sont indexés *disk1s1* > *disk1s2* etc. comme les anciennes partitions).

----------

Ces aimables considérations rhétoriques posées > déduisant qu'il y a *268 Go* d'espace libre sur le *Conteneur* > ce qui autorise a priori un re-dimensionnement substantiel --> reste à compendre alors pourquoi l'«Assistant BootCamp» bloque à exécuter cette tâche théoriquement possible.

Sachant qu'une vérification d'intégrité d'un système de fichiers est toujours effectuée avant un re-dimensionnement > et que celui-ci avorte en cas d'erreurs trouvées --> la conjecture la plus évidente serait qu'il existe actuellement des erreurs bloquantes dans le système de fichiers *apfs* générateur du *Conteneur* et de ses volumes.

Ce qu'il est aisé de vérifier en passant la commande (copier-coller direct) -->

```
diskutil verifyVolume /
```


la commande vérifie la structure totale du système de fichiers *apfs* > aussi bien dans son tronc principal *fsroot tree* > que dans ses embranchementr particuliers générateurs des volumes.

un gel momentané des processus dans le volume va intervenir afin de permettre l'accès au système de fichiers *apfs*

Poste l'affichage complet retourné par cette commande.


----------



## flo_hophop (10 Avril 2018)

Hum... ce gel momentané est censé durer longtemps ? J’ai lancé le checking juste après ton dernier message et toujours pas fini héhéhé...


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2018)

flo_hophop a dit:


> J’ai lancé le checking juste après ton dernier message et toujours pas fini héhéhé...




ça sent le système de fichiers méchamment invalide > tout ça... Tu vas bien voir.


----------



## flo_hophop (10 Avril 2018)

Euh... je comptais me servir de mon ordi dans les prochaines heures. Je m’assoie dessus ? Je dois m’inquieter ?


----------



## Locke (10 Avril 2018)

flo_hophop a dit:


> Euh... je comptais me servir de mon ordi dans les prochaines heures. Je m’assoie dessus ? Je dois m’inquieter ?


Quand on a un des problèmes, il faut savoir prendre le temps de tout remettre en ordre et parfois ça peut-être long si on souhaite ne pas devoir faire un formatage et tout réinstaller ! Non ?


----------



## flo_hophop (10 Avril 2018)

Tout à fait d’accord. Je demande juste une estimation si cela est possible.


----------



## Locke (10 Avril 2018)

flo_hophop a dit:


> Tout à fait d’accord. Je demande juste une estimation si cela est possible.


Comme tu as à a priori un problème avec la structure des fichiers et 229 Go de données à traiter, je pense que ce n'est pas possible de faire une estimation de temps.


----------



## flo_hophop (10 Avril 2018)

Je reviens dans 2 heures mais mon écran reste bien sage ! ;-)


----------



## r e m y (10 Avril 2018)

flo_hophop a dit:


> Je reviens dans 2 heures mais mon écran reste bien sage ! ;-)



Aucun message à l'écran indiquant l'avancée de la vérification???


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2018)

@ *flo
*

Si tu n'as pas obtenu de résultat à présent -->

tu peux arrêter la commande en faisant un clic sur la fenêtre du Terminal pour la ramener à l'avant-plan > puis presse les 2 touches *ctrl c *au clavier. Ou bien *⌘Q* au clavier carrément pour fermer l'application.


----------



## flo_hophop (10 Avril 2018)

Re, je n’ai la main rien. Je peux seulement déplacer la souris.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2018)

À ce point pour une simple vérification de système de fichiers ? - ce n'est plus un gel momentané > mais une véritable stase ! Le système de fichiers *apfs* doit comporter des erreurs considérables.

Éteins ton Mac de force (pression continue sur le bouton d'alimentation) > puis rallume-le -->


est-ce que l'OS se recharge et est-ce que tu peux ré-ouvrir normalement ta session ?


----------



## flo_hophop (10 Avril 2018)

> est-ce que tu peux ré-ouvrir normalement ta session ?



Bonjour, je vous écris à nouveau depuis mon MBP !


----------



## flo_hophop (10 Avril 2018)

Par contre j'ai toute une partie en bas à gauche de l'écran avec des méchants points de couleurs fixes... Pas possible de faire de capture d'écran, mais si tu penses que ça peut avoir un lien, je peux t'en faire une photo :/


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2018)

flo_hophop a dit:


> Bonjour, je vous écris à nouveau depuis mon MBP !



Content pour toi. J'appréhendais un peu de t'avoir embarqué dans une plantade > tout ça à partir d'une simple procédure de vérification (sans réparation) du système de fichiers.

Oui : fais une photo et poste-la. Il y a manifestement un problème (logiciel ou matériel) et il convient d'agir avec doigté.


----------



## flo_hophop (10 Avril 2018)

Rectification, "en bas à droite". Je vais me coucher, j'ai 9h de plus qu'en métropole. Je te lis demain matin. 
Merci beaucoup macomaniac


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2018)

9 heures de plus : ça nous donne l'ile de la Réunion, non ?


----------



## r e m y (10 Avril 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> 9 heures de plus : ça nous donne l'ile de la Réunion, non ?



[emoji15] il y a longtemps que je ne me suis pas tenu informé de la dérive des continents, mais je ne pense pas que la Reunion soit autant à l'Est... 

9h de décalage, on est plutôt en Chine, non?


----------



## macomaniac (10 Avril 2018)

Je me suis planté de nom d'île : ça doit être la Nouvelle Calédonie.


----------



## flo_hophop (10 Avril 2018)

Bonjour ! 

Et oui, c’est bien la Nouvelle Calédonie ! Bien joué.


----------



## flo_hophop (11 Avril 2018)

Et du coup, tout le monde est couché chez vous 
Une idée de l'action suivante ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2018)

*flo*

Je t'invite à redémarrer ton Mac par internet en tenant pressées les 3 touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) -->


le Mac va se connecter au Wi-Fi > télécharger depuis le serveur du Mac App Store un OS de secours 10.13 dans une image-disque créée en *RAM* (logo d'un globe terrestre en rotation tout le temps de l'opération) > démarrer à la fin sur cet OS en *RAM* indépendant du disque

tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* comme dans le cas d'un démarrage sur l'OS de secours du disque

Lance l'«Utilitaire de Disque» > dans le coin supérieur gauche presse le bouton : "*Présentation*" et veille à ce que l'option : "*Afficher tous les appareils*" soit cochée.


cela fait > sélectionne successivement le disque du SSD (contigu à la marge gauche) > le disque virtuel du *Conteneur apfs* (alinéa simple de la marge) > le volume *Macintosh HD* (alinéa double de la marge) --> et exécute chaque fois un *S.O.S.* dessus en cliquant l'onglet : "*Afficher tous les détails*" 

=> est-ce que tu obtiens une validation chaque fois (carte de partition en bon état > ou système de fichiers avec code de sortie de la vérification = 0 comme zéro faute) ?


----------



## flo_hophop (11 Avril 2018)

Ok, je lance ça. 
Pour info, les tâches ont disparu... C'est un soucis connu ces pixels fous ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2018)

Je ne suis pas compétent en "matériel" Mac --> je ne sais pas te répondre concernant ta petite "voie lactée" épisodique à l'écran.


----------



## flo_hophop (11 Avril 2018)

Alors : 
- le SSD apparait OK (*"carte de partition semble être en bon état*"), 
- le conteneur disk 2 "*warning: Overallocation detected on Main device (6501645+1) bitmap address (7581). The volume /dev/rdisk0s2 appears to be OK. Le code de sortie de la vérification du système de stockage est 0.*"
- Macintosh HD apparait OK : "*The volume /dev/rdisk2s1 appears to be OK*. *Le code de sortie de la vérification du système de stockage est 0.*"


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2018)

Le message : « *Overallocation detected on Main device* » (surallocation de blocs détectée = erreur du gestionnaire *bitmap*) explique peut-être les problèmes de partitionnement que tu as eus.

Reviens dans ta session habituelle.

Dans le Terminal > passe la commande test (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 450g jhfs+ Brol 0b
```


la commande rétrécit (non destructivement) le *Conteneur* et sa partition de résidence *disk0s2* à *450 Go* > et crée une partition *disk0s3* de *50 Go* montant un volume intitulé *Brol*

=> poste l'affichage retourné par la commande : on va voir si ça passe ou si ça échoue.


----------



## flo_hophop (11 Avril 2018)

```
Last login: Wed Apr 11 18:24:25 on console
MBP-de-Florent:~ florenthusson$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 450g jhfs+ Brol 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 50 068 037 632 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 449 999 998 976 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 441 381 392 384 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking snapshot 1 of 1
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 500 068 036 608 to 449 999 998 976 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s3 as a 47 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation
MBP-de-Florent:~ florenthusson$
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2018)

Ça marché. Passe la commande -->

```
diskutil list
```


qui affiche le tableau des disques et partitions

Poste le tableau.


----------



## flo_hophop (11 Avril 2018)

```
Last login: Wed Apr 11 18:25:10 on ttys000
MBP-de-Florent:~ florenthusson$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         450.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Brol                    49.9 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +450.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            249.7 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 40.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

MBP-de-Florent:~ florenthusson$
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2018)

Comme le montre cette ligne -->

```
3:                  Apple_HFS Brol                    49.9 GB    disk0s3
```


ton *Conteneur apfs* est devenu parfaitement repartitionnable

Opération inverse : passe les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre ; copier-coller) -->

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


la 1ère supprime la nouvelle partition

la 2è récupère l'espace libéré au *Conteneur apfs disk1* et à sa partition de résidence *disk0s2*

Si tu n'as pas de message d'erreur > repasse ensuite un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.


----------



## flo_hophop (11 Avril 2018)

```
MBP-de-Florent:~ florenthusson$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            249.7 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 40.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

MBP-de-Florent:~ florenthusson$
```


----------



## r e m y (11 Avril 2018)

Encore un sauvetage réussi de notre ami Macomaniac! [emoji106]

A ce stade, il me semble qu'assistant BootCamp peut être relancé et il devrait réussir à créer la partition BootCamp dont il a besoin.

(Je note que le format APFS semble encore bien fragile et sujet à corruption amenant ce genre de problèmes...)


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2018)

Cette ligne -->

```
2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.1 GB   disk0s2
```


montre que la partition du disque *disk0s2* (*disk0* ou 1er disque = disque interne > *s*lice*2* ou 2è tranche logique = seconde partition) --> a bien récupéré sa taille initiale de *500 Go* > et aussi le *Conteneur apfs disk1* qui s'en exporte.

Comme *r e m y* : l'«Assistant BootCamp» devrait être débloqué dans sa tâche de re-partitionnement. Tout provenait d'erreurs dans le système de fichiers *apfs*.


----------



## flo_hophop (11 Avril 2018)

C'est vrai ? \o/
Bravo et merci beaucoup !!!
Je teste ça et je reviens vers vous si besoin ! MERCI
besoin de mettre un "Résolu" qqpart ? 

Merci


----------



## flo_hophop (11 Avril 2018)

Hum... J'ai peut être crié victoire trop vite... On repart à zéro. Boot Camp me répète qu'il me faut 40 Go d'espace libre...


----------



## r e m y (11 Avril 2018)

flo_hophop a dit:


> Hum... J'ai peut être crié victoire trop vite... On repart à zéro. Boot Camp me répète qu'il me faut 40 Go d'espace libre...



☹️ 
Est-ce que la version de HighSierra installée est bien à jour?


----------



## flo_hophop (11 Avril 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Est-ce que la version de HighSierra installée est bien à jour?



Oui oui oui...


----------



## Locke (11 Avril 2018)

Pour moi, il y a quelque chose qui ne ne vas pas du tout, si macOS est bien à jour, pourquoi dans ta réponse #1 Assistant Boot Camp propose l'installation d'une version de Windows 7 alors que tu utilises le fichier *Win10_1709_French_x64.iso* ?

Que dis exactement /A propos de ce Mac, une copie écran serait la bienvenue ? De plus, ton fichier .iso provient d'où ?


----------



## flo_hophop (11 Avril 2018)

Le fichier ISO vient du site de Microsoft.


----------



## flo_hophop (11 Avril 2018)

Et Boot Camp propose l'installation de WIndows 7 ou version ultérieure


----------



## r e m y (11 Avril 2018)

Et Assistant BootCamp, c'est bien celui installé par HighSierra?
Quelle est la version d'assistant BootCamp?

Par contre je note que le MacBookPro n'est pas de fin 2015 mais de 2013...


----------



## flo_hophop (11 Avril 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Par contre je note que le MacBookPro n'est pas de fin 2015 mais de 2013...


J'ai ripé chef ?


----------



## r e m y (11 Avril 2018)

Je sèche... je ne vois pas ce qui coince.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2018)

*Flo*

Tu veux une partition de combien de *Go* pour Windows ?


----------



## flo_hophop (11 Avril 2018)

100 Go je dirai...


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2018)

Alors passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 400g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur apfs* à *400 Go* > et crée une partition *disk0s3* de *100 Go* > avec un système de fichiers *FAT-32* > et un volume intitulé *BOOTCAMP*

La commande passée > repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.


----------



## flo_hophop (11 Avril 2018)

```
Last login: Wed Apr 11 20:27:24 on ttys000
MBP-de-Florent:~ florenthusson$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         500.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +500.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            249.7 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 40.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

MBP-de-Florent:~ florenthusson$
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2018)

Je ne vois aucune nouvelle partition.

Quel était l'affichage retourné par la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 400g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


----------



## flo_hophop (11 Avril 2018)

Je peux repasser la commande sans soucis ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2018)

Oui : repasse-la et poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## flo_hophop (11 Avril 2018)

```
Last login: Wed Apr 11 20:28:41 on ttys000
MBP-de-Florent:~ florenthusson$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 400g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 100 068 036 608 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 400 000 000 000 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 441 381 392 384 bytes
Error: -69531: There is not enough free space in the APFS Container for this operation due to APFS limits or APFS tidemarks (perhaps caused by APFS Snapshot usage by Time Machine)
MBP-de-Florent:~ florenthusson$
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2018)

Le message retourne : "'il n'y a pas assez d'espace libre dans le *Conteneur apfs* pour son rétrécissement à *400 Go* afin de créer une nouvelle partition de *100 Go* - ce qui pourrait être dû à des *snapshots* de Time Machine".

Alors passe les 3 commandes informatives (l'une après l'autre) :

```
df -H /
sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


la 1ère mesure (en *Go*) l'allocation de blocs "occupés" vs "libres" au volume démarré

la 2è mesure (en *Gi*) la taille des fichiers / dossiers (visibles ou cachés) recelés dans le volume démarré. À validation de la commande --> une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et valide de nouveau. La commande est très lente à passer et paraît parfois figée --> attends le temps qu'il faut pour que se réaffiche l'invite de commande *MBP-de-Florent:~ florenthusson$* en signal de complétion

la 3è liste les *snapshots* (instantanés Time Machine du volume) > éventuellement stockés dans le « *snapshot metadata tree* » du système de fichiers *apfs*

Poste ces 3 tableaux ici --> ces informations éclaireront peut-être le tableau.


----------



## flo_hophop (11 Avril 2018)

Voici donc ! 


```
Last login: Wed Apr 11 20:49:01 on ttys000
MBP-de-Florent:~ florenthusson$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   500G   250G   248G    51%  789941 9223372036853985866    0%   /
MBP-de-Florent:~ florenthusson$  sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
find: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/d2/fdt7y0bn75g6l9763zqzbv880000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/d2/fdt7y0bn75g6l9763zqzbv880000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/d2/fdt7y0bn75g6l9763zqzbv880000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
1,0K    /home
523M    /usr
1,6G    /.Spotlight-V100
1,0K    /net
8,0K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,6M    /bin
4,0K    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,2M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
17G    /Library
6,9G    /System
4,9M    /.fseventsd
du: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000z000007r/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/d2/fdt7y0bn75g6l9763zqzbv880000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/d2/fdt7y0bn75g6l9763zqzbv880000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/d2/fdt7y0bn75g6l9763zqzbv880000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
2,9G    /private
28M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
173G    /Users
22G    /Applications
4,5K    /dev
  0B    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /.dbfseventsd
  0B    /cores
MBP-de-Florent:~ florenthusson$  tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-04-11-110741
MBP-de-Florent:~ florenthusson$
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2018)

Il y a *250 Go* de blocs "occupés" alloués au volume vs *224 Gi* = *240,5 Go* de fichiers recelés dans le volume. Ce qui donne une sur-allocation de blocs de *9,5 Go* par rapport à la taille des fichiers - ce dont le *snapshot* -->

```
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-04-11-110741
```

pourrait être responsable.

Passe la commande :

```
sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
```


la commande purge tous les *snapshots* trouvés avec le maximum d'efficacité ; attends d'entendre une voix déclarer "enfin terminé la purge" en signal de complétion.

Repasse alors la commande :

```
df -H /
```


et poste le tableau mis-à-jour de l'allocation des blocs

Note : cette présente analyse ne concerne que le problème de congruence allocation des blocs / taille de fichiers --> mais laisse pour l'instant en suspens le problème de re-partitionnement.


----------



## flo_hophop (11 Avril 2018)

Hum... Cette douce voix robotique... 


```
Last login: Wed Apr 11 20:49:33 on ttys000
MBP-de-Florent:~ florenthusson$ sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
Password:
Thinned local snapshots:
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-04-11-110741
MBP-de-Florent:~ florenthusson$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   500G   242G   256G    49%  789967 9223372036853985840    0%   /
MBP-de-Florent:~ florenthusson$
```


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2018)

Il n'y a plus que *242 Go* de blocs alloués "occupés" vs *240,5 Go* de fichiers recelés. Mais il faut ajouter les *1,1 Go* de fichiers du volume *VM* monté dans le volume démarré at: */private/var/vm* et dont la taille s'ajoute à son allocation. On approche donc à *400 Mo* près de la congruence blocs / fichiers. Donc on peut laisser la question de côté.

----------

La vérité est qu'il y a *248 Go* d'espace libre - réellement libre - dans le *Conteneur apfs* --> mais qu'il y a refus de céder *100 Go* sur ces *248 Go* de libres pour créer une nouvelle partition > ce qui laisserait *148 Go* de libres. Refus sous le prétexte qu'il n'y a pas assez d'espace libre - ce qui est faux de toute évidence.

Cette aberration nous reconduit nécessairement à la conjecture d'une erreur dans l'installation du système de fichiers *apfs*.

Repasse une commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 440g jhfs+ BROL1 0b
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur* à *440 Go* et crée un une partition de *60 Go* > format *jhfs+* > nom *BROL1*

Poste l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## flo_hophop (11 Avril 2018)

Re, 

Le terminal travail toujours, le «/» tourne toujours à côté du « 0% ». L’ordi « freeze » par moment (long) et l’an roue colorée remplace mon curseur. C’est ok ou j’eteins le tout comme hier ?


----------



## flo_hophop (11 Avril 2018)

Avec le screenshot


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2018)

Une commande de redimensionnement implique toujours une vérification préliminaire du système de fichiers.

À toi de voir si c'est en train de ratatouiller à nouveau ou si l'opération progresse.


----------



## flo_hophop (11 Avril 2018)

J'ai kill le tout car l'ordi semblait s'être mis en veille... Je relance la même chose que précédemment ou tu veux que je passe une autre commande ?


----------



## Locke (11 Avril 2018)

En relisant une page officielle d'Apple, il semblerait que tu ne puisses pas installer Windows 10, mais Windows 7... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204990 ...comme tu as un modèle de 2013, cela semblerait plausible.


----------



## flo_hophop (11 Avril 2018)

Mais ça n'explique pas pourquoi l'histoire des 40 Go... :/


----------



## Locke (11 Avril 2018)

flo_hophop a dit:


> Mais ça n'explique pas pourquoi l'histoire des 40 Go... :/


A voir avec un fichier .iso de Windows 7, car sur le fond ce serait lié avec la carte mère de ton MBP qui n'accepterait pas via Assistant Boot Camp d'utiliser Windows 10, tu le sauras en testant.


----------



## r e m y (11 Avril 2018)

Locke a dit:


> En relisant une page officielle d'Apple, il semblerait que tu ne puisses pas installer Windows 10, mais Windows 7... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204990 ...comme tu as un modèle de 2013, cela semblerait plausible.



Il a un MacBook PRO de 2013 donc c'est bon pour Windows10
- MacBook Pro (2012 et modèles ultérieurs)

C'est pour les MacBook (pas pro) que la compatibilité nécessite un modèle 2015...
- MacBook (2015 et modèles ultérieurs)



Le problème de l'assistant BootCamp ne trouvant pas de quoi créer une partition de 40 Go doit être le même que celui constaté directement via le Terminal quand Macomaniac a tenté de créer une partition FAT32 de 100 Go. Le système renvoie qu'il n'y a pas suffisamment de place disponible (ce qui est manifestement faux)


----------



## Locke (11 Avril 2018)

Je m'attends à tout avec Apple qui n'est pas franche du collier avec Assistant Boot Camp !


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2018)

Comme le marchand de sable est passé en Nouvelle Calédonie --> on attendra le réveil de *flo* pour envisager la suite à donner au problème.


----------



## Zalayeta (11 Avril 2018)

Hello à tous,

Même problème que notre ami du bout du monde ici :


Je suis sensiblement sur la même config MacBookPro 15" fin 2013 500go SSD, je suis sur High Sierra 10.13.4.

Voici le retour de la commande suivante sur ma machine :





Petite précision qui a peut être son importance, j'ai déjà installé des partitions windows grâce à BootCamp auparavant sur cette machine, j'ai supprimé ma partition windows tout à l'heure pour en recréer une plus grande et maintenant je me heurte à ce message.


----------



## flo_hophop (12 Avril 2018)

tout le monde ! 
Soleil enfin levé chez moi, soleil couché chez vous, faites signe quand vous êtes dispo !
Merci


----------



## flo_hophop (12 Avril 2018)

Alors, chose incroyable, j'ai lancé Boot Camp pour le plaisir... ET : plus d'histoire de 40 Go. Non, l'installation s'est lancée ! 




Premièrement, merci d'avoir passé du temps sur mon cas car voilà le résultat ! Merci encore !



Deuxièmement, je suis extrêmement curieux de comprendre ce qu'il s'est passé dans la nuit. Le Mac avait juste besoin d'accepter ce qui allait lui arriver ? Est-il un peu raciste et a peur des OS différents ? Avait-il seulement besoin d'un redémarrage (bien que j'ai uniquement fermé le capot en allant me coucher) ?
Bref, je suppose que l'explication importe peu maintenant que ça fonctionne mais si quelqu'un a une piste, je suis preneur !

Enfin, merci à macomaniac pour tes explications car tout est très clair et on apprend des choses ! Petite question : avec les milliers de messages qui se ressemble que tu envois sur les différents sujets, tu t'es fais une banque de conseils que tu balances par copier/coller ?


----------



## macomaniac (12 Avril 2018)

Salut *flo
*
Je pense qu'il y avait une erreur dans le système de fichiers *apfs* (le gestionnaire du *Conteneur* et de ses volumes) --> qui était responsable de ce blocage du repartitionnement. Blocage imputé à un défaut d'espace libre disponible --> ce que l'enquête sur ce même espace libre avait montré être faux.

L'erreur a dû se trouver corrigée > ce qui a débloqué la situation. Je pense qu'il s'en laisse tirer une leçon : ne pas hésiter en cas de blocage si un format *apfs* se trouve en cause --> à itérer et ré-itérer certaines actions correctrices. Ainsi, dans un autre domaine (celui d'un blocage du chargement du Système après une MÀJ plantée de High Sierra) --> certains utilisateurs ont attesté avoir débloqué la situation à force de démarrer sur l'OS de secours > sélectionner le volume *Macintosh HD* comme volume de démarrage > re-démarrer et _da capo_ jusqu'à ce que le Système se recharge.

Évidemment ce procédé de victoire à l'usure a ses limites > mais il mérite considération.

Content pour toi que tu aies réglé l'affaire !

----------



flo_hophop a dit:


> avec les milliers de messages qui se ressemble que tu envois sur les différents sujets, tu t'es fais une banque de conseils que tu balances par copier/coller ?




involontairement (par une espèce d'entraînement non délibéré) --> je me suis retrouvé en train de multiplier mes interventions sur les forums (surtout le forum macOS) en réaction à des blocages induits par la version *apfs* de High Sierra. Une avalanche de blocages > qui se sont mis à présenter des récurrences : blocage de démarrage du volume Macintosh HD après une MÀJ plantée > blocage de réinstallation après reformatage du seul volume de démarrage > blocage d'administration du Mac après dégradation du compte à Standard pour une simple tentative de modification du nom court d'utilisateur > blocage de re-partitionnement du *Conteneur apfs* pour cause d'erreur interne de structure à l'installation etc.

il est ressorti de ces formes régulières de blocages --> des formes constantes de solutions dont il suffisait d'adapter (_mutatis mutandis_) les variables. Je dispose donc d'un certain nombre de "schémas d'intervention" dans la mesure où l'analyse de tel ou tel cas révèle qu'il est un exemple d'une forme régulière de plantage. Je ne cesse d'espérer un tarissement de cette inondation de plantages induits par High Sierra version *apfs* > pour me "relever" (comme on dit dans le cyclisme à propos d'échappés qui n'en peuvent plus de prendre le vent de face) et de revenir à ce qui était mon régime habituel d'intervention. Moins quantitatif et davantage "littéraire" si je puis dire-


----------



## flo_hophop (12 Avril 2018)

Merci pour toutes ces indications ! 

Dernière chose, suis-je obligé, pour repasser sous OSX, de refaire un démarrage via Démarrer --> Redémarrer en appuyant sur Alt ? 

Je ne vois pas mon disque dans Boot Camp et quand je sélectionne "Redémarrer sous OSX", il me re-précise bien qu'il ne peut pas car il ne voit pas le disque. 

Cependant, pas de soucis pour passer d'OSX à Windows.


----------



## macomaniac (12 Avril 2018)

flo_hophop a dit:


> suis-je obligé, pour repasser sous OSX, de refaire un démarrage via Démarrer --> Redémarrer en appuyant sur Alt ?



Oui :

le volume *Macintosh HD* > étant en format *APFS* --> échappe complètement à la capacité d'identification de Windows-10


----------



## Zalayeta (12 Avril 2018)

Non Flo, ta partition sous OSX est la principale et ton mac choisira celle là si tu n'appuies pas sur alt, cool que tu aies réussi, je vais tenter les mêmes manip et pas uniquement la dernière.

J'avais le même problème pour redémarrer sur mon dernier BootCamp, après une maj windows il ne trouvait plus la partition, du coup obligé d'éteindre puis de redémarrer l'ordi ce qui n'est pas non plus hyper contraignant.


----------



## Locke (12 Avril 2018)

Pour démarrer automatiquement sur l'un ou l'autre des deux OS _(Operating System)_, officiellement chez Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/bootcamp-control-panel/bcmp29b8ac66/mac


----------



## r e m y (12 Avril 2018)

Zalayeta a dit:


> Hello à tous,
> 
> Même problème que notre ami du bout du monde


Quoi que certains prétendent que le Monde soit plat, il n'a pas réellement de "bout" [emoji23]



Zalayeta a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 121878


C'est assez original qu'il demande 39 Go minimum et pas 40...



Zalayeta a dit:


> Je suis sensiblement sur la même config MacBookPro 15" fin 2013 500go SSD, je suis sur High Sierra 10.13.4.
> 
> Voici le retour de la commande suivante sur ma machine :
> Voir la pièce jointe 121877
> ...



La suppression de la partition BootCamp précédente a-t-elle été faite par l'assistant BootCamp?


----------



## boninmi (12 Avril 2018)

*@macomaniac* : toujours bénévole ? 
Pas de proposition d'embauche de la part d'Apple, ni même de rémunération à la vacation ? 
C'est commode pour eux de compter sur toi pour le SAV. 
Je sors, les avocats arrivent .


----------



## Ryuku (20 Juin 2018)

Bonjour,

Voilà, hier j'ai supprimé en passant par l'Utilitaire de disque (chose à ne pas faire après lecture du forum), ma partition Windows, car manque de place pour installer quelque chose dessus. Premier problème j'avais plus de partition mais toujours dispo avec ALT au démarrage; problème réglé grâce au forum et surtout à Macomaniac, un grand merci.

Cependant, aujourd'hui j'ai 170Go d'espace libre sur le Mac mais impossible d'utiliser Bootcamp il me dit le même message "40Go nécessaire blablabla"  
Malgré cette discussion que j'ai suivi je n'y arrive toujours pas toujours le même message...
Donc je voulais savoir si Macomaniac ou quelqu'un d'autre pourrait m'aider??
Non seulement pour voir si tout va bien grâce au terminal, si c'est pas un problème que je n'aurai pas vu (snapshots ou autre) etc...

Merci d'avance pour la ou les personnes qui m'aideront!!


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2018)

Bonjour *Ryuku
*
Commence par cette démarche -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque. C'est histoire de vérifier si tu as toujours un problème d'espace libre non récupéré sur le disque.


----------



## Ryuku (20 Juin 2018)

```
Last login: Wed Jun 20 00:51:15 on console
pc22:~ Mouneau$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         249.9 GB   disk0s2
   3:           Windows Recovery                         916.5 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +249.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            136.8 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

pc22:~ Mouneau$
```


----------



## Ryuku (20 Juin 2018)

Merci de m'aider c'est vraiment cool Macomaniac!! Surtout que je vois que sur le disque APFS il me dit que 136GO?!


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2018)

Tu peux déjà passer les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre ; en copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


la 1ère supprime la partition de secours Windows résiduelle

la 2è récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs*

Si tu n'as pas eu de message d'erreur > repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.

----------

Ça ne paraît pas être le seul problème --> on regarde l'occupation du *Conteneur apfs* ensuite...


----------



## Ryuku (20 Juin 2018)

D'accord parfait si on regarde tout ^^

Par contre pour la première manip il me dit "Unmounting disk"

Et après pour la deuxième ça s'est fait sans problème.


```
pc22:~ Mouneau$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            136.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

pc22:~ Mouneau$
```


----------



## Ryuku (20 Juin 2018)

Déjà je vois que je n'ai plus ce Windows Recovery qui m'embêtait on part bien!! Encore un grand merci pour tout ce que tu fais pour la communauté Macomaniac!!


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2018)

Pour ce qui est de l'occupation de l'espace à présent > passe les 2 commandes :

```
sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


à validation de la 1ère > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la 1ère liste & mesure (en *Gi*) les fichiers / dossiers de 1er rang (visibles ou cachés) du volume démarré. Elle est lente à passer --> attends le réaffichage de l'invite de commande *pc22:~ Mouneau$* en signal de complétion

la 2è liste les *snapshots* (instantanés du volume) éventuellement stockés dans le système de fichiers *apfs* ; en cas d'absence > l'invite de commande se réaffiche directement

=> poste tout ce qui est retourné.


----------



## Ryuku (20 Juin 2018)

```
pc22:~ Mouneau$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
find: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/tm/pcc74fq53n79vs0xmdx1d7zh0000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/tm/pcc74fq53n79vs0xmdx1d7zh0000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/tm/pcc74fq53n79vs0xmdx1d7zh0000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/tm/pcc74fq53n79vs0xmdx1d7zh0000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
  0B    /.HFS+ Private Directory Data
1,0K    /home
  0B    /Informations sur l’utilisateur
470M    /usr
169M    /.Spotlight-V100
1,0K    /net
12K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,6M    /bin
4,0K    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,2M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
2,4G    /Library
  0B    /.Trashes
6,9G    /System
284K    /.fseventsd
du: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/tm/pcc74fq53n79vs0xmdx1d7zh0000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/tm/pcc74fq53n79vs0xmdx1d7zh0000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/tm/pcc74fq53n79vs0xmdx1d7zh0000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/tm/pcc74fq53n79vs0xmdx1d7zh0000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
4,4G    /private
16M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
47G    /Users
9,9G    /Applications
4,5K    /dev
  0B    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /cores
pc22:~ Mouneau$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-06-19-175414
pc22:~ Mouneau$
```



Euh...perso j'y comprends rien désolé...


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2018)

Il y a *71 Gi* (*gibibytes* : base 2) = *76 Go* de fichiers recelés dans le volume *Macintosh HD*. Dont l'occupation (en terme de blocs "alloués occupés") est mesurée à *137 Go*. Soit une surallocation de blocs occupés de *61 Go* !

Par ailleurs > il y a *1* *snapshot* ne datant que du *19 Juin* (hier). Susceptible néanmoins de "retenir de l'espace" dans le volume comme "occupé" > si tu avais opéré d'énormes mouvements de fichiers (recopie ailleurs et suppression ensuite du volume) entre hier et aujourd'hui.

Passe la commande :

```
sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
```


la commande purge le *snapshot* _illico presto_ > attends d'entendre une voix déclarer : "Enfin terminé la purge" en signal de complétion.

Cela effectué > passe la commande :

```
df -H /
```


qui mesure (en *Go*) l'occupation de blocs allouée au volume démarré

Poste ce tableau.


----------



## Ryuku (20 Juin 2018)

```
pc22:~ Mouneau$ sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
Password:
Thinned local snapshots:
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-06-19-175414
pc22:~ Mouneau$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   251G    78G   171G    32%  832761 9223372036853943046    0%   /
pc22:~ Mouneau$
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2018)

L'occupation de blocs allouée au volume s'est effondrée à *78 Go*. Très proche des *76 Go* de taille de fichiers que j'avais calculée (disons que pour *2 Go* on ne va pas se faire des nœuds au cerveau pour savoir à quoi c'est dû).


j'en déduis que > pris d'une fièvre de désir d'installer Windows > tu as fait un ménage terrible dans le volume *Macintosh HD*. Mais ! --> dès lors qu'un *snapshot* existe dans le système de fichiers apfs indexant l'état du volume à 17H 54' hier > cela veut dire que tous les blocs logiques correspondant aux fichiers imagés par l'instantané se trouvent "figés" dans un état "retenu occupé" (afin que les écritures sur ces blocs ne soient pas affectées par de nouvelles). Résultat : les *61 Go* de fichiers que tu as supprimés de ton volume pour faire de la place --> n'ont créé aucune place > car les blocs qui ne sont plus catalogués comme supports de fichiers actuels > se trouvent quand même "retenus" comme "occupés" & "indisponibles" à cause de l'existence du *snapshot* qui continue d'y représenter l'existence virtuelle des fichiers actuellement supprimés.

en somme > il existe en parallèle *2 indexations* avec l'*apfs* : l'indexation par le catalogue du système de fichiers > qui recense l'existence de fichiers actuels sur les blocs > et l'indexation par les *snapshots* > qui retient sur les blocs correspondants l'image des fichiers qui y existaient au temps T de la prise. On n'est pas loin d'un effet pervers possiblement suscité par les *snapshots*.

Je pense que le ménage a été fait dans ton volume. Je te conseille d'aller à : *Menu*  >* Préférences Système* > *Time Machine* > et de décocher la case : "S*auvegarder automatiquement*". Car c'est ce cochage qui induit une génération périodique de *snapshots*. En cas d'énormes mouvements de fichiers dans le volume de démarrage > une situation explosive peut être créée de saturation de l'espace à cause des *snapshots*.


----------



## Ryuku (20 Juin 2018)

D'accord cette fois j'ai tout compris!! 
Oui j'avoue que j'ai voulu faire de la place comme tu l'as très bien deviné j'ai pris mon petit disque dur externe et j'ai tout mis dessus mais apparemment comme tu dis comme j'ai fais des copié/coller en fait ça n'a rien libéré...
Franchement, un grand merci!! Je comprends de mieux en mieux comment fonctionnent les Mac.

Du coup tu pense que c'est bon que cette fois-ci ça va fonctionner, je vais pouvoir installer Windows ou d'autres choses à voir avant?


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2018)

Tu peux lancer l'opération Windows.


----------



## Ryuku (20 Juin 2018)

D'accord.

Bon beh je regarde ça de suite, et encore un grand merci à toi pour ton aide et le temps que tu prends pour nous gros noob des Mac que nous sommes ^^
Je reviendrai sur cette conversation si ça ne fonctionne toujours pas.


----------



## Ryuku (20 Juin 2018)

C’est bon tout se lance pour l’instant sans problèmes!!
Encore un grand merci Macomaniac!!


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2018)

Donc c'est débloqué.

Si tu as des problèmes spécifiques touchant l'installation de Windows > ton interlocuteur sera plutôt *Locke* (parce qu'en ce qui me concerne > je n'ai jamais utilisé Windows).


----------



## Ryuku (20 Juin 2018)

D’accord merci!!


----------



## Elorim (5 Septembre 2019)

Hello macomaniac,
Je viens de lire cette conversation et je pense avoir le même problème que Ryuku, je poste mes résultats:


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Eloi-2:~ Eloi$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            194.3 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 43.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


et quand je tente le "diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b" le terminal me dit:


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Eloi-2:~ Eloi$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
Started APFS operation
Error: -69519: The target disk is too small for this operation, or a gap is required in your partition map which is missing or too small, which is often caused by an attempt to grow a partition beyond the beginning of another partition or beyond the end of partition map usable space
```

Merci par avance pour ton aide!
Cordialement


----------



## Locke (5 Septembre 2019)

Attends le passage de notre ami macomaniac pour résoudre ton problème, mais par curiosité, tu as tenté d'installer une version de Windows ? Si oui, tu vas au-devant d'une très grande déconvenue. Ton disque dur de 251 est rempli à 195 Go, ce qui laisse 56 Go de disponibles. Même en ne prenant que 40 Go pour Windows _(on ne peut aller en dessous)_, ta version de macOS va avoir un gros problème de stockage. Si tu utilises Time Machine et si son disque dur dédié n'est pas connecté en permanence, tu as forcément des snapshots qui occupent une place non visible empêchant l'installation de Windows.

Officiellement chez Apple et selon les modèles, pour installer une version de Windows... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour *Elorim
*
Il n'y a aucun espace de blocs libres sur le disque --> externe à la partition *apfs*.

En ce qui concerne le *Conteneur disk1* (espace-disque virtualisé depuis la partition *apfs* primaire) --> il y a *194,3 Go* d'occupation de blocs pour le volume *Macintosh HD* + *1,6 Go* pour les volumes auxiliaires => ce qui donne en arrondissant 1*96 Go* en tout. La capacité du *Conteneur* étant de *250,7 Go* => tu as donc *54,7 Go* d'espace disponible actuellement.

- question : est-ce qu'une occupation de *Macintosh HD* de *194,3 Go* te surprend ?​


----------



## Elorim (5 Septembre 2019)

Merci Locke et Macomaniac pour vos réponses! Pour répondre à ta question Locke j'en suis bien conscient, et en train de faire encore de la place. Ceci dit beaucoup de place prise vient d'applications sur ma config, travaillant de le cinéma et la photos les logiciels de photos et retouches sont nombreux et lourds... Là où mon système n'est pas content et trouve que j'ai au final moins de 40go de libre vient peut-être d'une ancienne version de Parallels dans une partition virtuelle, mais qui n'apparait pas dans le diskutil list contrairement à Ryuku: une idée? Et concernant ta question macomaniac non les 194,3 go ne me surprennent pas hormis ce doute concernant l'ancien Parallels...


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2019)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


la commande liste d'éventuels *snapshots* (instantanés du volume *Macintosh HD* > rétenteurs d'espace-disque)

=> est-ce que tu obtiens un retour ?


----------



## Elorim (5 Septembre 2019)

et concernant le sudo find:


```
MacBook-Pro-de-Eloi-2:~ Eloi$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
find: /.Spotlight-V100: Operation not permitted
find: /Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/db/fpsd/dvp: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/db/dslocal/nodes: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/9v/vhrcdjv92wj2l_r1wtj01rmw0000gp/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000sm00006d/0: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000sm00006d/C: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000s4000069/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000s4000069/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/46/q613pqsd6z16kmwxnvdxklpc0000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/46/q613pqsd6z16kmwxnvdxklpc0000gn/0/com.apple.progressd/ClassKit: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/46/q613pqsd6z16kmwxnvdxklpc0000gn/0/com.apple.Safari/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/46/q613pqsd6z16kmwxnvdxklpc0000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/46/q613pqsd6z16kmwxnvdxklpc0000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/46/q613pqsd6z16kmwxnvdxklpc0000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/46/q613pqsd6z16kmwxnvdxklpc0000gn/C/com.apple.WebKit.WebContent.Sandbox: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/46/q613pqsd6z16kmwxnvdxklpc0000gn/C/com.apple.QuickLook.thumbnailcache: Operation not permitted
find: /private/var/folders/46/q613pqsd6z16kmwxnvdxklpc0000gn/C/com.apple.WebKit.Networking.Sandbox: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Eloi/Library/Application Support/MobileSync: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Eloi/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryTransactions: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Eloi/Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Eloi/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryDB: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Eloi/Library/IdentityServices: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Eloi/Library/Messages: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Eloi/Library/HomeKit: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Eloi/Library/Mail: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Eloi/Library/Safari: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Eloi/Library/Suggestions: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Eloi/Library/Containers/com.apple.VoiceMemos: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Eloi/Library/Containers/com.apple.Home: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Eloi/Library/Containers/com.apple.Safari: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Eloi/Library/Containers/com.apple.iChat: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Eloi/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Eloi/Library/Containers/com.apple.news: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Eloi/Library/Containers/com.apple.stocks: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Eloi/Library/PersonalizationPortrait: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Eloi/Library/Metadata/CoreSpotlight: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Eloi/Library/Metadata/com.apple.IntelligentSuggestions: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Eloi/Library/Cookies: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Eloi/Library/Caches/com.apple.safaridavclient: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Eloi/Library/Caches/com.apple.HomeKit.configurations: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Eloi/Library/Caches/CloudKit/com.apple.Safari: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Eloi/Library/Caches/com.apple.Safari: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/Eloi/Library/Caches/com.apple.Safari.SafeBrowsing: Operation not permitted
find: /Users/postgres/Library/Safari: Operation not permitted
find: /Volumes/com.apple.TimeMachine.localsnapshots: Operation not permitted
  0B    /.HFS+ Private Directory Data
1,0K    /home
  0B    /Informations sur l’utilisateur
744M    /usr
du: /.Spotlight-V100: Operation not permitted
1,0K    /net
8,0K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,6M    /bin
88K    /Installer Log File
  0B    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,1M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
4,0K    /.mtm.private.plist
  0B    /var
du: /Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC: Operation not permitted
12G    /Library
  0B    /.Trashes
7,2G    /System
4,0K    /.OSInstallerMessages
12M    /.fseventsd
```


----------



## Elorim (5 Septembre 2019)

la suite, c'était trop long pour une réponse...


```
du: /private/var/db/fpsd/dvp: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/db/dslocal/nodes: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/db/ConfigurationProfiles/Store: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/9v/vhrcdjv92wj2l_r1wtj01rmw0000gp/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000sm00006d/0: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000sm00006d/C: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000y800007k/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000s4000069/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n00000s4000069/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/46/q613pqsd6z16kmwxnvdxklpc0000gn/0/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/46/q613pqsd6z16kmwxnvdxklpc0000gn/0/com.apple.progressd/ClassKit: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/46/q613pqsd6z16kmwxnvdxklpc0000gn/0/com.apple.Safari/SafariFamily: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/46/q613pqsd6z16kmwxnvdxklpc0000gn/0/com.apple.LaunchServices.dv: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/46/q613pqsd6z16kmwxnvdxklpc0000gn/0/com.apple.nsurlsessiond: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/46/q613pqsd6z16kmwxnvdxklpc0000gn/0/com.apple.routined: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/46/q613pqsd6z16kmwxnvdxklpc0000gn/C/com.apple.WebKit.WebContent.Sandbox: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/46/q613pqsd6z16kmwxnvdxklpc0000gn/C/com.apple.QuickLook.thumbnailcache: Operation not permitted
du: /private/var/folders/46/q613pqsd6z16kmwxnvdxklpc0000gn/C/com.apple.WebKit.Networking.Sandbox: Operation not permitted
3,3G    /private
50M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
du: /Users/Eloi/Library/Application Support/MobileSync: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Eloi/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryTransactions: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Eloi/Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Eloi/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryDB: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Eloi/Library/IdentityServices: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Eloi/Library/Messages: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Eloi/Library/HomeKit: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Eloi/Library/Mail: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Eloi/Library/Safari: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Eloi/Library/Suggestions: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Eloi/Library/Containers/com.apple.VoiceMemos: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Eloi/Library/Containers/com.apple.Home: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Eloi/Library/Containers/com.apple.Safari: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Eloi/Library/Containers/com.apple.iChat: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Eloi/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Eloi/Library/Containers/com.apple.news: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Eloi/Library/Containers/com.apple.stocks: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Eloi/Library/PersonalizationPortrait: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Eloi/Library/Metadata/CoreSpotlight: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Eloi/Library/Metadata/com.apple.IntelligentSuggestions: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Eloi/Library/Cookies: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Eloi/Library/Caches/com.apple.safaridavclient: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Eloi/Library/Caches/com.apple.HomeKit.configurations: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Eloi/Library/Caches/CloudKit/com.apple.Safari: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Eloi/Library/Caches/com.apple.Safari: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/Eloi/Library/Caches/com.apple.Safari.SafeBrowsing: Operation not permitted
du: /Users/postgres/Library/Safari: Operation not permitted
124G    /Users
20G    /Applications
4,5K    /dev
du: /Volumes/com.apple.TimeMachine.localsnapshots: Operation not permitted
4,0K    /Volumes
  0B    /.TemporaryItems
4,0K    /.apdisk
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /.dbfseventsd
  0B    /cores
```

Ça fait beaucoup d'opération non permis... À cause de Little Snitch peut-être?


----------



## Elorim (5 Septembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande (copier-coller) :
> 
> ```
> tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
> ...



Non, le terminal me renvoie à la ligne...;-)


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2019)

Tu n'as donc pas de *snapshtots*.

----------

En ce qui concerne les "*Operation not permitted*" => il sont suscités par l'activation du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation) -->

- pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.​
Lance-le et passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus.

----------

De retour dans ta session > repasse la commande :

```
sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```


qui retournera un tableau propre et concis

Poste le tableau dans une fenêtre de code.


----------



## Elorim (5 Septembre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu n'as donc pas de *snapshtots*.
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...





```
MacBook-Pro-de-Eloi-2:~ Eloi$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
  0B    /.HFS+ Private Directory Data
1,0K    /home
  0B    /Informations sur l’utilisateur
744M    /usr
1,2G    /.Spotlight-V100
1,0K    /net
8,0K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,6M    /bin
88K    /Installer Log File
  0B    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,1M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
4,0K    /.mtm.private.plist
  0B    /var
12G    /Library
  0B    /.Trashes
7,2G    /System
4,0K    /.OSInstallerMessages
12M    /.fseventsd
3,4G    /private
50M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
137G    /Users
20G    /Applications
4,5K    /dev
4,0K    /Volumes
  0B    /.TemporaryItems
4,0K    /.apdisk
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /.dbfseventsd
  0B    /cores
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2019)

Je comptabilise *181,6 Gi* = *195 Go* de fichiers. Ce qui rejoint l'occupation de blocs. RAS.

La taille des dossiers-Système est normale. Tu as *137 Gi* = *147 Go* dans les Utilisateurs -->

- on peut inspecter ce répertoire (contenant ton dossier de compte) - si tu veux.​


----------



## Elorim (5 Septembre 2019)

Effectivement ça fait plutôt 180Go... 14 ou 15 ne seraient pas recensés si je ne m'abuse?


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2019)

Non : la commande *du* mesure uniquement par référene au *Gi* = *gibibyte* (base 2). Il faut opérer une conversion vers le *Go* = *gigabyte* (base 10) -->

*181,6 Gi* (mesure de la commande *du*) => équivalent donc à *195 Go*.​


----------



## Elorim (5 Septembre 2019)

Ah pardon, oui de Gi à Go...
Si tu penses que le problème vient de là, oui... Je viens de revérifier, Boot Camp me dit toujours " Le disque doit comporter au moins 42 Go d’espace libre."


----------



## Elorim (5 Septembre 2019)

Autre idée: serait-ce la synchronisation sélective activée sur mon compte Dropbox qui fausserai une des indexations de l'apfs?


----------



## Elorim (5 Septembre 2019)

Alors je suis descendu à 80go d'espace libre et ça a marché! Une autre piste, le support d'Apple parle de 64Go minimum pour lancer une partition bootcamp...


----------



## Locke (5 Septembre 2019)

Elorim a dit:


> Alors je suis descendu à 80go d'espace libre et ça a marché!


Qu'est-ce qui a marché ?


Elorim a dit:


> Une autre piste, le support d'Apple parle de 64Go minimum pour lancer une partition bootcamp...


C'est bien le minimum requis que préconise Apple et un peu de lecture sur le pourquoi du comment.

Sous Windows, ce ne sont pas nécessairement les applications qui prendront de la place, mais dans C:\Windows il y a un dossier WinSxS qui prend énormément de place... http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2795190/fr

Il n'y a pas grand chose à faire, mais à la base il faut attribuer au minimum 60 Go pour la partition Windows. Sans faire grand chose en utilisant Windows et quelques applications de base intégrées, on peut se retrouver très facilement avec 25 Go d'espace de pris sans avoir installé le moindre logiciel externe.

Si après une installation de Windows, celui-ci n'occupe qu'environ 8 Go, cet espace va grossir avec le temps et ultra rapidement sans que l'utilisateur ne s'en rende compte. Après utilisation des logiciels intégrés d'une version de Windows, tous les fichiers .dll qui sont inclus dans chaque application seront copiés en 1, 2, 3, 5 voire plus dans le dossier WinSxS, car Microsoft estime que c'est la meilleure méthode pour un démarrage rapide de Windows ! Que dire lorsque des jeux ou gros logiciels sont installés en plus ? Ce dossier continuera de gonfler, gonfler, gonfler...

A la base beaucoup d'utilisateurs ont une méconnaissance de macOS, mais c'est encore pire avec Windows ! Non content d'avoir ce dossier WinSxS, la moindre mise à jour officielle provenant de chez Microsoft sera téléchargée et stockée. Elle ne sera pas effacée, ce sera à l'utilisateur de décider ou pas de les garder, mais beaucoup d'utilisateurs de Windows ne savent même pas que c'est possible !


----------



## Elorim (5 Septembre 2019)

C'est l'installation de bootcamp qui a marché Il ne m'a plus dit que l'espace n'était pas suffisant, et j'ai pu créer la partition et installer Boot Camp.
Encore merci pour vos aides Locke et Macomaniac! :-D
Très intéressant Locke également ce briefing sur la place de Windows, effectivement je ne savais pas tout ça... Bonne continuation et très bonne soirée à tous 
Cordialement,
Eloi


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2019)

Content pour toi !


----------



## Locke (6 Septembre 2019)

@Elorim
Petite mise en garde, tu as fait un gros dégraissage dans macOS pour pouvoir installer Windows, alors dans le futur tu risques d'avoir un espace libre insuffisant _(hypothèse à ne pas négliger)_ pour que macOS fonctionne correctement qui se traduira par un refus de stockage, voire de blocage.

Que faut-il faire ? Rien, sauf refaire un allégement du contenu de la partition de macOS le plus rapidement possible. Alors grosse mise en garde : ne jamais tenter d'agrandir/rétrécir une partition macOS/Windows soit avec Utilitaire de disque, soit sous Windows avec le Gestionnaire de disque.

Le seul logiciel permettant un agrandissement/rétrécissement est *Camptune* qui ne peut s'installer que sous macOS.


----------



## louis Roms (15 Avril 2020)

Bonjour j ai bien lu toute la conversation et essayer toute les manips que vous avez proposé malheureusement pour moi rien ne marche j ai toujours ce message d erreur de 40 go
Donc je précise j essaie d installer windows 10 sur mon macbook air(2014)  high Sierra a partir du boot camp.
J ai une clef usb de 125GO vide et je continue avoir ce message qu'il faut avoir au moins 40 go
Voici quelques manips que j ai essayer de faire sans succés.
Je vous remercie par avance .

```
Last login: Tue Apr 14 22:46:58 on console
MacBook-Air-de-Louis-3:~ Louis$ diskutil verifyVolume /
Started file system verification on disk1s1 Macintosh HD
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -l -x /dev/rdisk1s1
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/rdisk1s1 appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Finished file system verification on disk1s1 Macintosh HD

MacBook-Air-de-Louis-3:~ Louis$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
Unable to find disk for disk0s3
MacBook-Air-de-Louis-3:~ Louis$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s2
The target disk is in use by APFS as a Physical Store; use diskutil apfs deleteContainer
MacBook-Air-de-Louis-3:~ Louis$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
Started APFS operation
Error: -69743: The new size must be different than the existing size

MacBook-Air-de-Louis-3:~ Louis$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI NO NAME                 209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            199.1 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *125.5 GB   disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS Sans titre              125.5 GB   disk2s1

MacBook-Air-de-Louis-3:~ Louis$
  [Restauré 15 avr. 2020 à 05:04:37]
Last login: Wed Apr 15 05:04:28 on console
MacBook-Air-de-Louis-3:~ Louis$ sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
Password:

Thinned local snapshots:
MacBook-Air-de-Louis-3:~ Louis$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   251G   199G    49G    81%  753041 9223372036854022766    0%   /

MacBook-Air-de-Louis-3:~ Louis$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 120g jhfs+ BROL1 0b
Error starting APFS Container resize: There is not enough free space in the APFS Container for this operation (-69605)

MacBook-Air-de-Louis-3:~ Louis$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 440g jhfs+ BROL1 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 189 209 563 136 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 440 000 000 000 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 250 790 436 864 bytes
Error: -69771: The target disk is too small for this operation

MacBook-Air-de-Louis-3:~ Louis$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 1250g jhfs+ BROL1 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 999 209 562 112 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 1 249 999 998 976 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 250 790 436 864 bytes
Error: -69771: The target disk is too small for this operation

MacBook-Air-de-Louis-3:~ Louis$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 1200g jhfs+ BROL1 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 949 209 563 136 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 1 200 000 000 000 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 250 790 436 864 bytes
Error: -69771: The target disk is too small for this operation

MacBook-Air-de-Louis-3:~ Louis$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 100g jhfs+ BROL1 0b
Error starting APFS Container resize: There is not enough free space in the APFS Container for this operation (-69605)

MacBook-Air-de-Louis-3:~ Louis$

MacBook-Air-de-Louis-3:~ Louis$ zdiskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 100g jhfs+ BROL1 0b
-bash: zdiskutil: command not found

MacBook-Air-de-Louis-3:~ Louis$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 80g jhfs+ BROL1 0b
Error starting APFS Container resize: There is not enough free space in the APFS Container for this operation (-69605)

MacBook-Air-de-Louis-3:~ Louis$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
Unable to find disk for disk0s3

MacBook-Air-de-Louis-3:~ Louis$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s2
The target disk is in use by APFS as a Physical Store; use diskutil apfs deleteContainer

MacBook-Air-de-Louis-3:~ Louis$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI NO NAME                 209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            198.8 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *125.5 GB   disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS Sans titre              125.5 GB   disk2s1

MacBook-Air-de-Louis-3:~ Louis$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
Unable to find disk for disk0s3

MacBook-Air-de-Louis-3:~ Louis$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s2
The target disk is in use by APFS as a Physical Store; use diskutil apfs deleteContainer

MacBook-Air-de-Louis-3:~ Louis$ diskutil apfs deleted
diskutil: did not recognize APFS verb "deleted"; type "diskutil apfs" for a list

MacBook-Air-de-Louis-3:~ Louis$ diskutil apfs
Usage:  diskutil [quiet] ap[fs] <verb> <options>
        where <verb> is as follows:
     list                (Show status of all current APFS Containers)
     listUsers           (List cryptographic users/keys of an APFS Volume)
     listSnapshots       (List APFS Snapshots in a mounted APFS Volume)
     convert             (Nondestructively convert from HFS to APFS)
     create              (Create a new APFS Container with one APFS Volume)
     createContainer     (Create a new empty APFS Container)
     deleteContainer     (Delete an APFS Container and reformat disks to HFS)
     resizeContainer     (Resize an APFS Container and its disk space usage)
     addVolume           (Export a new APFS Volume from an APFS Container)
     deleteVolume        (Remove an APFS Volume from its APFS Container)
     eraseVolume         (Erase contents of, but keep, an APFS Volume)
     changeVolumeRole    (Change the Role metadata bits of an APFS Volume)
     unlockVolume        (Unlock an encrypted APFS Volume which is locked)
     lockVolume          (Lock an encrypted APFS Volume (diskutil unmount))
     changePassphrase    (Change the passphrase of a cryptographic user)
     setPassphraseHint   (Set or clear passphrase hint of a cryptographic user)
     encryptVolume       (Enable FileVault security in background or instantly)
     decryptVolume       (Disable FileVault security in background or instantly)
     deleteSnapshot      (Remove an APFS Snapshot from an APFS Volume)
     updatePreboot       (Update the APFS Volume's related APFS Preboot Volume)

diskutil apfs <verb> with no options will provide help on that verb

MacBook-Air-de-Louis-3:~ Louis$ diskutil apfs deleteContainer
Usage:  diskutil apfs deleteContainer <containerRefDisk> [<name>]
        diskutil apfs deleteContainer <physicalStoreDisk> [<name>]
        diskutil apfs deleteContainer -force <physicalStoreDisk> [<name>]
        where <containerRefDisk> = Container Reference DiskIdentifier
              <physicalStoreDisk> = DiskIdentifier to use if Container damaged
              <name> = a new name (base) for the old Physical Store(s)
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2020)

Bonjour *Louis*

Passe la commande-test (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 220g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur apfs* à *220 Go* > et crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* d'environ *30 Go* en format *FAT-32* > puis ré-affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour complet de la commande en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​


----------



## Locke (15 Avril 2020)

@louis Roms
Tu remarqueras que les résultats du Terminal sont bien plus lisibles entre des balises </> Bloc de code, ce que l'on conseille de très longue date, tu les as sûrement remarqués dans d'autres réponses, alors merci d'en tenir compte.


----------



## louis Roms (15 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonjour *Louis*
> 
> Passe la commande-test (copier-coller) :
> 
> ...




```
Last login: Wed Apr 15 19:32:12 on console
MacBook-Air-de-Louis-3:~ Louis$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 220g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 30 790 438 912 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 219 999 997 952 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 207 703 195 648 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 250 790 436 864 to 219 999 997 952 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk0s3: 60106016 sectors in 1878313 FAT32 clusters (16384 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=32 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=430098432 drv=0x80 bsec=60135424 bspf=14680 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI NO NAME                 209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         220.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                30.8 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +220.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            199.7 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.4 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                519.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *125.5 GB   disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS Sans titre              125.5 GB   disk2s1
```


----------



## louis Roms (15 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> @louis Roms
> Tu remarqueras que les résultats du Terminal sont bien plus lisibles entre des balises </> Bloc de code, ce que l'on conseille de très longue date, tu les as sûrement remarqués dans d'autres réponses, alors merci d'en tenir compte.


oui effectivement c'etais pas tres clair merci


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2020)

La partition *BOOTCAMP* a été créée sans problème. Aucune erreur signalée dans l'*apfs*.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour.


----------



## louis Roms (15 Avril 2020)

Bonsoir, par "miracle" le bootcamp a enfin accepter ma clef us j 


macomaniac a dit:


> La partition *BOOTCAMP* a été créée sans problème. Aucune erreur signalée dans l'*apfs*.
> 
> - passe la commande (copier-coller) :​
> 
> ...


Tout d abord merci beaucoup , le bootcamp a accepter ma clef usb j ai installer windows et puis j ai redemarré mon ordinateur en laissant la touche alt enfoncer, j ai ensuite choisie windows et il me demande a present une clés windows est ce normal ?


----------



## macomaniac (15 Avril 2020)

Pour l'installation de Windows proprement dite : je suis incompétent (je n'utilise pas Windows et je ne l'installe pas).

- tu vas devoir attendre l'intervention de *Locke* qui s'y connaît.​


----------



## louis Roms (15 Avril 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Pour l'installation de Windows proprement dite : je suis incompétent (je n'utilise pas Windows et je ne l'installe pas).
> 
> - tu vas devoir attendre l'intervention de *Locke* qui s'y connaît.​


Je comprend en tout cas merci encore bonne soirée


----------



## CopyBookPro (26 Avril 2020)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Possesseur d'un Macbook Pro Retina mi-2014 sous Catalina, j'ai également une erreur me disant que je n'ai pas assez d'espace disque (< 42 Go) pour installer Windows 10 en utilisant l'assistant Bootcamp.

Voyez-vous ce qui pourrait clocher ?


```
macbook-pro-de-alexandre-1:~ alexandre$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  180.3 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 81.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.3 GB    disk1s5

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk5
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2020)

Bonjour *CBP*

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap listSnaps disk1s1
```


qui liste d'éventuel *snapshots* associés au volume-Données. Il s'agit d'instantanés *apfs* qui archivent des états passés du volume > en verrouillant comme occupés tous les blocs correspondant aux fichiers archivés. Ce qui bloque couramment la possibilité de repartitionner le *Conteneur*

Est-ce que tu as obtenu un retour ?


----------



## CopyBookPro (26 Avril 2020)

Bonjour Macomaniac,

Et voici le retour :


```
macbook-pro-de-alexandre-1:~ alexandre$ diskutil ap listSnaps disk1s1
No snapshots for disk1s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2020)

Pas de *snapshots*. Passe encore la commande :

```
df -H /System/Volumes/Data
```


qui mesure l'occupation du volume-Données (monté at: */System/Volumes/Data* dans le volume-Système démarré) > et l'espace libre global dans le *Conteneur apfs*

Poste le retour.


----------



## CopyBookPro (26 Avril 2020)

Et voici :


```
macbook-pro-de-alexandre-1:~ alexandre$ df -H /System/Volumes/Data
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   251G   178G    59G    76%  836979 2448288381    0%   /System/Volumes/Data
```

Que faire docteur ?

Merci


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2020)

*59 Go* d'espace libre. On va faire un test manuel de repartitionnement pour vérifier si quelque chose bloque ou non.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 209g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur* à *209 Go* et crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* en format *FAT-32* d'environ *42 Go*

Poste le retour intégral de la commande.


----------



## CopyBookPro (26 Avril 2020)

Et voici le retour de la commande :


```
macbook-pro-de-alexandre-1:~ alexandre$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 209g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 41 790 439 424 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 208 999 997 440 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 199 078 445 056 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (748.67.14) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.67.14) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.67.14) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.67.14) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.61.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.101.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 250 790 436 864 to 208 999 997 440 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk0s3: 81601024 sectors in 1275016 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=408612864 drv=0x80 bsec=81620992 bspf=9968 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation
```

Merci encore.


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2020)

Aucune difficulté pour effectuer le repartitionnement.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques => qui va montrer le résultat.


----------



## CopyBookPro (26 Avril 2020)

Et voici le résultat :


```
macbook-pro-de-alexandre-1:~ alexandre$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         209.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                41.8 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +209.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  178.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 81.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.1 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.3 GB    disk1s5
```

J'ai relancé l'utilitaire Bootcamp qui ne me fait plus d'erreur. J'ai déjà créé avec l'outil une clé USB bootable.
Je peux donc redémarrer directement depuis la clé ?

En tout cas, merci pour tout


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2020)

Est-ce que l'Assistant BootCamp accepte le volume tel qu'on vient de le créer ?

- ou bien faut-il le supprimer et récupérer son espace => pour que l'Assistant BootCamp reprenne la tâche du début ?​


----------



## CopyBookPro (26 Avril 2020)

Juste en lançant l'assistant, je n'ai plus d'erreur et tombe sur l'écran ou je peux créer une clé USB bootable et/ou restaurer la partition pour passer de Windows à Mac. Ca me semble OK du coup.

Merci


----------



## macomaniac (26 Avril 2020)

D'accord. J'espère que l'installation de Windows se passera bien.


----------



## CopyBookPro (28 Avril 2020)

(problème corrigé merci)


----------



## Olivar Tripas (27 Février 2021)

Bonjour  Macomaniac, je viens aussi demander ton aide pour une opération bootcamp impossible à lancer, j'ai "en théorie" 220 giga de libre sur 2 tera, mais malgré mes copiés collés (pris sur tes conseils précédents), je n'arrive pas à passer au delà du message d'erreur "Une erreur s’est produite lors du partitionnement du disque. Veuillez exécuter Utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l’erreur.", et vu cette capture d'écran jointe, je pense qu'il y a effectivement maldonne par rapport a 220 théoriques et réel...


----------



## macomaniac (27 Février 2021)

Bonjour *Olivar*

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :​

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)

tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *⫶* (le *16è* depuis la gauche = vers le milieu de la barre) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : * </>* (= Bloc de code) => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## Olivar Tripas (28 Février 2021)

Merci pour la réponse rapide, voilà le résultat de la configuration :


```
Last login: Sat Feb 27 18:41:19 on ttys000
imac-de-olivier:~ olivartripas$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            1.9 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.4 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.5 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +6.3 GB     disk3

imac-de-olivier:~ olivartripas$
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2021)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2
```

qui vérifie l'*apfs*

Poste le retour => qu'on voie s'il n'y a pas d'anomalies à ce niveau.


----------



## Olivar Tripas (28 Février 2021)

Ok !

voilà la vérification :


```
Last login: Sun Feb 28 03:57:01 on ttys000
imac-de-olivier:~ olivartripas$ diskutil verifyVolume disk2
Started file system verification on disk2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by newfs_apfs (945.200.84) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by asr (945.200.105.0.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by asr (945.200.105.0.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk2
imac-de-olivier:~ olivartripas$
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2021)

Aucune erreur n'est signalée nulle part.

- passe la commande-test :​

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 2000g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
```

qui rétrécit le *Conteneur* du Fusion Drive à *2 To* > crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* de *100 Go* en format *FAT-32* > ré-affiche la configuration interne

Poste le retour.


----------



## Olivar Tripas (28 Février 2021)

Ok, il m'a affiché un message d'erreur : 

```
Last login: Sun Feb 28 11:08:58 on ttys000
imac-de-olivier:~ olivartripas$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 2000g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 121 207 386 112 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 1 878 981 791 744 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 1 973 000 601 600 bytes
Error: -69521: Your APFS Container resize request is below the APFS-system-imposed minimal container size (perhaps caused by APFS Snapshot usage by Time Machine)
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk0s2, disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            1.9 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.4 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.5 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk2s4

imac-de-olivier:~ olivartripas$
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2021)

Il doit y avoir un *snapshot* rétenteur d'espace. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap listSnaps disk2s1
```

qui liste les *snapshots* associés au volume-Données

Poste le retour.


----------



## Olivar Tripas (28 Février 2021)

Merci de ta patience ! C'est parti : il  me dit qu'il n'y en a aucun... ?



```
imac-de-olivier:~ olivartripas$ diskutil ap listSnaps disk2s1
No snapshots for disk2s1
imac-de-olivier:~ olivartripas$ ;
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2021)

Redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* tenues pressées pour ouvrir la session de secours.

- quand tu as les 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'*Utilitaire de disque*. Presse la pastille : "*Présentation*" > "*Afficher tous les appareils*". Sélectionne alors le *Conteneur apfs* > fais un *S.O.S.* dessus pour réparer l'*apfs*.​
Redémarre ensuite (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*). De retour dans ta session > repasse la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 2000g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
```

et poste le retour.


----------



## Olivar Tripas (28 Février 2021)

Redémarrage fait après réparation du conteneur AFPS, voilà ce que ça donne (après un long moment d'analyse)

```
Last login: Sun Feb 28 18:10:30 on console
imac-de-olivier:~ olivartripas$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 2000g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 121 207 386 112 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 1 878 981 791 744 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 1 549 409 452 032 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk1s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by newfs_apfs (945.200.84) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by asr (945.200.105.0.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by asr (945.200.105.0.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk1s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 2 000 189 177 856 to 1 878 981 791 744 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk0s3: 236674560 sectors in 3698040 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=3670296576 drv=0x80 bsec=236732416 bspf=28896 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1.9 TB     disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                121.2 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.0 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            1.5 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.4 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.5 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

imac-de-olivier:~ olivartripas$
```
:


----------



## macomaniac (28 Février 2021)

Ça fonctionné : volume *BOOTCAMP* de *120 Go* créé ! Une erreur clandestine dans l'*apfs* bloquait le repartitionnement sans s'avérer à la vérification.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) destinée à ramener au point de départ  :​

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```

la commande supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > récupère son espace au *Conteneur* du Fusion Drive > ré-affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour.


----------



## Olivar Tripas (28 Février 2021)

Voilà  le nouveau tableau des disques :


```
The volume /dev/disk1s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 1 878 981 791 744 to 2 000 189 177 856 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.0 TB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.0 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.1 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            1.5 TB     disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.4 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.5 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2021)

Retour à la case départ : *Conteneur* du Fusion Drive de *2,1 To*.

- tu n'as plus qu'à relancer ton Assistant BootCamp.​


----------



## Raph01100 (17 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Retour à la case départ : *Conteneur* du Fusion Drive de *2,1 To*.
> 
> - tu n'as plus qu'à relancer ton Assistant BootCamp.​


Salut Macomaniac! Si je peut me permettre de te demander ton aide également ça serait cool, j'ai exactement le même soucis que l'auteur de ce post. 

Merci d'avance!


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2021)

Bonjour *Raph*

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :​

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)

tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *⫶* (le *16è* depuis la gauche = vers le milieu de la barre) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : * </>* (= Bloc de code) => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## Raph01100 (17 Mars 2021)

Bonjour *Raph*


macomaniac a dit:


> Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->
> 
> - va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :​
> 
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse rapide! Voici ce que tu m'as demandé



```
Last login: Wed Mar 17 14:09:04 on console

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
macbook-pro-de-raphael:~ Raph$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  172.0 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                529.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.1 GB    disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +6.3 GB     disk2

macbook-pro-de-raphael:~ Raph$
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2021)

Je vois que tu as une distribution de Catalina. Avec une occupation de *170 Go* du volume-Données.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 200g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
```

qui rétrécit le *Conteneur* à *200 Go* > crée une partition *BOOTCAMP* de *50 Go* > réaffiche la configuration interne. La commande va initier d'abord une vérification de l'a*pfs*.

Poste le retour intégral de la commande. S'il y a un échec => la raison en sera mentionnée.


----------



## Raph01100 (17 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je vois que tu as une distribution de Catalina. Avec une occupation de *170 Go* du volume-Données.
> 
> - passe la commande (copier-coller) :​
> 
> ...



Je te l'envoie en deux voir trois parties, le message est trop long pour le forum:


```
macbook-pro-de-raphael:~ Raph$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 200g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 50 790 436 864 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 200 000 000 000 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 193 474 854 912 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
warning: found orphan dstream id object (id 388, refcnt 1)
warning: found orphan file extents (id 388, size 1073049600)
error: found file extent (id 388) at logical address 0 beyond the end of the dstream 18446744073709551615
```


----------



## Raph01100 (17 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je vois que tu as une distribution de Catalina. Avec une occupation de *170 Go* du volume-Données.
> 
> - passe la commande (copier-coller) :​
> 
> ...


 En fait y'a énormément de code error, faudrait que je te l'envoie en 7-8 fois ahah

Je te copie colle la fin du rapport, si jamais il faut vraiment tout envoyer tu me dis: 


```
error: found file extent (id 388) at logical address 55762944 beyond the end of the dstream 18446744073709551615
error: found file extent (id 388) at logical address 55799808 beyond the end of the dstream 18446744073709551615
error: found file extent (id 388) at logical address 55836672 beyond the end of the dstream 18446744073709551615
error: found file extent (id 388) at logical address 55873536 beyond the end of the dstream 18446744073709551615
error: found file extent (id 388) at logical address 55910400 beyond the end of the dstream 18446744073709551615
error: found file extent (id 388) at logical address 55947264 beyond the end of the dstream 18446744073709551615
error: found file extent (id 388) at logical address 55984128 beyond the end of the dstream 18446744073709551615
error: found file extent (id 388) at logical address 56020992 beyond the end of the dstream 18446744073709551615
error: found file extent (id 388) at logical address 56057856 beyond the end of the dstream 18446744073709551615
error: found file extent (id 388) at logical address 56094720 beyond the end of the dstream 18446744073709551615
error: found file extent (id 388) at logical address 56131584 beyond the end of the dstream 18446744073709551615
error: found file extent (id 388) at logical address 56168448 beyond the end of the dstream 18446744073709551615
error: found file extent (id 388) at logical address 56205312 beyond the end of the dstream 18446744073709551615
error: found file extent (id 388) at logical address 56242176 beyond the end of the dstream 18446744073709551615
error: found file extent (id 388) at logical address 56279040 beyond the end of the dstream 18446744073709551615
error: found file extent (id 388) at logical address 56315904 beyond the end of the dstream 18446744073709551615
error: found file extent (id 388) at logical address 56352768 beyond the end of the dstream 18446744073709551615
error: found file extent (id 388) at logical address 56389632 beyond the end of the dstream 18446744073709551615
error: found file extent (id 388) at logical address 56426496 beyond the end of the dstream 18446744073709551615
error: found file extent (id 388) at logical address 56463360 beyond the end of the dstream 18446744073709551615
error: found file extent (id 388) at logical address 56500224 beyond the end of the dstream 18446744073709551615
error: found file extent (id 388) at logical address 56537088 beyond the end of the dstream 18446744073709551615
error: found file extent (id 388) at logical address 56573952 beyond the end of the dstream 18446744073709551615
error: found file extent (id 388) at logical address 56610816 beyond the end of the dstream 18446744073709551615
error: found file extent (id 388) at logical address 56647680 beyond the end of the dstream 18446744073709551615
error: found file extent (id 388) at logical address 56684544 beyond the end of the dstream 18446744073709551615
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 250 790 436 864 to 200 000 000 000 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49187
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  172.0 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                529.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.1 GB    disk1s5

macbook-pro-de-raphael:~ Raph$
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2021)

Le volume auxiliaire *VM* (*V*irtual *M*emory : dédié à l'archivage de la *RAM*) est corrompu. Mais il a une propriété intéressante : il peut être supprimé => et se trouve régénéré automatiquement au redémarrage.

- mais c'est le seul des volumes auxiliaires qui se trouve monté pendant le fonctionnement de l'OS. À la localisation */private/var/vm* du volume-Système démarré. Il est donc en service pendant que l'OS est démarré > et le *kernel* (le moteur du Système chargé en *RAM* au démarrage) => interdit rigoureusement son démontage et sa suppression. Il faut démarrer en mode secours > pour que l'OS n'étant pas démarré et le volume pas en service > le volume *VM *puisse être supprimé sans contradiction.​
Donc redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > et tiens aussitôt pressées les *2* touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) pour démarrer sur l'OS de secours local. Quand tu as un écran aux 4 *Utilitaires macOS* (écran de la session de secours) > va directement à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > lance le Terminal.

- passe directement la commande :​

```
diskutil ap deleteVolume disk2s4
```

car le *Conteneur apfs* sera *disk2* après ce démarrage > où le SSD physique est *disk0* (*1er* disque connecté) > et l'image-disque clonée en *RAM* à la volée (une spécificité des OS *apfs*) de l'OS de secours du volume *Recovery* : *disk1* (*2è* disque connecté). C'est alors le *kernel* de l'OS de secours démarré qui connectera le disque virtuel du *Conteneur* > lequel sera *disk2* (*3è* disque connecté).

La suppression faite > redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > de retour dans ta session > repasse les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil list internal
diskutil verifyVolume disk1
```

et poste les retours => qu'on avise les résultats.


----------



## Raph01100 (17 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le volume auxiliaire *VM* (*V*irtual *M*emory : dédié à l'archivage de la *RAM*) est corrompu. Mais il a une propriété intéressante : il peut être supprimé => et se trouve régénéré automatiquement au redémarrage.
> 
> - mais c'est le seul des volumes auxiliaires qui se trouve monté pendant le fonctionnement de l'OS. À la localisation */private/var/vm* du volume-Système démarré. Il est donc en service pendant que l'OS est démarré > et le *kernel* (le moteur du Système chargé en *RAM* au démarrage) => interdit rigoureusement son démontage et sa suppression. Il faut démarrer en mode secours > pour que l'OS n'étant pas démarré et le volume pas en service > le volume *VM *puisse être supprimé sans contradiction.​
> Donc redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > et tiens aussitôt pressées les *2* touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) pour démarrer sur l'OS de secours local. Quand tu as un écran aux 4 *Utilitaires macOS* (écran de la session de secours) > va directement à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > lance le Terminal.
> ...


Hop! : 


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  172.1 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                529.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.1 GB    disk1s5
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

macbook-pro-de-raphael:~ Raph$ diskutil verifyVolume disk1diskutil list internal
Usage:  diskutil verifyVolume MountPoint|DiskIdentifier|DeviceNode
Verify the file system data structures of a volume. Any underlying Storage
System (e.g. Core Storage, APFS) is verified before the target volume itself.
Verification is bracketed with attempted unmount(s) and mount-state restore(s).
In certain cases, "live" verify, including of the boot volume, is supported.
Ownership of the affected disk is required.
macbook-pro-de-raphael:~ Raph$ diskutil verifyVolume disk1
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2021)

*VM* a bien été recréé. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk1
```

qui vérifie l'*apfs*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Raph01100 (17 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> *VM* a bien été recréé. Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil verifyVolume disk1
> ...


 Hop: 


```
The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
macbook-pro-de-raphael:~ Raph$ diskutil verifyVolume disk1
Started file system verification on disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a6cc+1) bitmap address (0xc27e8)
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk1
macbook-pro-de-raphael:~ Raph$
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2021)

Il n'y a plus qu'un avertissement de surallocation de blocs au volume-Données.

- repasse la commande-test :​

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 200g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
```

et poste le retour.


----------



## Raph01100 (17 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Il n'y a plus qu'un avertissement de surallocation de blocs au volume-Données.
> 
> - repasse la commande-test :​
> 
> ...



hop hop! :


```
Last login: Wed Mar 17 21:00:42 on ttys000

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
macbook-pro-de-raphael:~ Raph$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 200g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 50 790 436 864 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 200 000 000 000 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 192 770 211 840 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a6cc+1) bitmap address (0xc1960)
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 250 790 436 864 to 200 000 000 000 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk0s3: 99174720 sectors in 1549605 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=391034880 drv=0x80 bsec=99198976 bspf=12112 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         200.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                50.8 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +200.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  172.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                529.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.1 GB    disk1s5
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

macbook-pro-de-raphael:~ Raph$
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2021)

Partition créée sans problème -->

```
3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                50.8 GB    disk0s3
```

passe la commande à effet inverse :


```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list internal
```

qui supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > récupère son espace au *Conteneur* > réaffiche la configuration interne

Poste le retour.


----------



## Raph01100 (17 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Partition créée sans problème -->
> 
> ```
> 3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                50.8 GB    disk0s3
> ...


 Et hop: 


```
Last login: Wed Mar 17 21:20:50 on ttys000

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
macbook-pro-de-raphael:~ Raph$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list internal
Unable to find disk for disk0s3
Started APFS operation
Error: -69743: The new size must be different than the existing size
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  172.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                529.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.1 GB    disk1s5
   5:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

macbook-pro-de-raphael:~ Raph$
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2021)

Opération bien effectuée. Ton *apfs* a récupéré une élasticité sans faille.

- tu peux envisager la création d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* pour y installer Windows.​


----------



## Raph01100 (17 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Opération bien effectuée. Ton *apfs* a récupéré une élasticité sans faille.
> 
> - tu peux envisager la création d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* pour y installer Windows.​



Merci pour ta patience! Quand je lance l'assistant bootcamp, j'ai toujours le même message d'erreur malheureusement... je vais tenter un redémarrage, et te tiens informé par la suite!


----------



## Raph01100 (17 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Opération bien effectuée. Ton *apfs* a récupéré une élasticité sans faille.
> 
> - tu peux envisager la création d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* pour y installer Windows.​


Malheureusement même après un redémarrage le message d'erreur est toujours le même concernant l'espace disque insuffisant...


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2021)

Tu demandes une partition de quelle taille ?


----------



## Raph01100 (18 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu demandes une partition de quelle taille ?


Je n'ai même pas le temps de choisir la taille, quand je lance, dés la seconde fenêtre ça me dit qu'il faut minimum 42go, alors que je les ai logiquement


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2021)

Bon. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap listSnaps disk1s1
```

la commande liste d'éventuels *snapshots* associés au volume-Données

Poste le retour.


----------



## Raph01100 (18 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bon. Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil ap listSnaps disk1s1
> ...



Merci pour ta patience... voilà le retour: 


```
The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
macbook-pro-de-raphael:~ Raph$ diskutil ap listSnaps disk1s1
No snapshots for disk1s1
macbook-pro-de-raphael:~ Raph$
```


----------



## WassefChekili (18 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu demandes une partition de quelle taille ?


Bonjour macomaniac,

j’ai suivis t’es conseil, en exécutant les commandes dans le Terminal de mon MacBook Air 2014, mais malheureusement j’ai perdu complètement l’espace où il y a les 45gb manquant de mon disque dur qui contient normalement 120gb, je ne peux utilisé que 75gb de ce disque.
Peux tu m’aider s’il te plaît ?
(Ayant supprime complément la partition bootcamp a l’aide du Terminal, je n’arrive pas à récupérer l’espace manquant, pourtant j’ai essayer de faire comme tu a fais)
Merci d’avance docteur

Je n'arrive pas à t'envoyer l'affichage du terminal comme tu le fait toi.
J'ai copier coller et voila ce que ca donne ..


```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                       GUID_partition_scheme       *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                        Apple_CoreStorage           75.4 GB    disk0s2
   3:                        Apple_Boot Recovery HD      650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                        Apple_HFS Macintosh HD     *75.0 GB    disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 826733D8-E416-4292-858E-871ADAAC7A7B
                                 Unencrypted
/dev/disk2

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                       GUID_partition_scheme       *9.3 GB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                      Apple_HFS InstallESD          9.0 GB     disk2s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2021)

@ *Ralph*

Je ne vois rien qui verrouille le *Conteneur apfs* en taille. Notre test a montré qu'une partition de *50 Go* en format *FAT-32* se créait sans problème.

- veux-tu qu'on crée à nouveau une partition *BOOTCAMP* > et cela fait tu effectuerais l'installation de Windows à sa destination ?​


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2021)

Bonjour *Wassef*

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil cs resizeStack 826733D8-E416-4292-858E-871ADAAC7A7B 0b ; diskutil list
```

la commande récupère l'espace libre au *Conteneur CoreStorage* (pour autant que l'espace libre soit en-dessous de la partition *CoreStorage* et le système de fichiers *jhfs+* du volume *Macintosh HD* soit sans erreur) > puis ré-affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour intégral de la commande en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *⫶* (le *16è* depuis la gauche = vers le milieu de la barre) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : * </>* (= Bloc de code) => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​


----------



## Raph01100 (18 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> @ *Ralph*
> 
> Je ne vois rien qui verrouille le *Conteneur apfs* en taille. Notre test a montré qu'une partition de *50 Go* en format *FAT-32* se créait sans problème.
> 
> - veux-tu qu'on crée à nouveau une partition *BOOTCAMP* > et cela fait tu effectuerais l'installation de Windows à sa destination ?​



Yes je veux bien! Si ça peut résoudre le problème


----------



## WassefChekili (18 Mars 2021)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse rapide ! J'apprécie vraiment ton aide ! 
Voici le résultat obtenu : 

```
Last login: Thu Mar 18 14:15:50 on ttys000
MacBook-Air-de-Mac-2:~ macBOOK$ diskutil cs resizeStack 826733D8-E416-4292-858E-871ADAAC7A7B 0b ; diskutil list
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 826733D8-E416-4292-858E-871ADAAC7A7B
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Growing Logical-Physical volume stack
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
File system check exit code is 0
Growing Core Storage Physical Volume from 75371266048 to 120473067520 bytes
Copying booter
Growing disk partition
Modifying partition map
Growing Core Storage data structures
Resizing Core Storage Physical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Physical Volume to 120473067520 bytes
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 120101797888 bytes
Growing file system
Finished CoreStorage operation
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage                         120.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           *120.1 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 826733D8-E416-4292-858E-871ADAAC7A7B
                                 Unencrypted
/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *9.3 GB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS InstallESD              9.0 GB     disk2s2
MacBook-Air-de-Mac-2:~ macBOOK$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage                         120.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           *120.1 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 826733D8-E416-4292-858E-871ADAAC7A7B
                                 Unencrypted
/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *9.3 GB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS InstallESD              9.0 GB     disk2s2
MacBook-Air-de-Mac-2:~ macBOOK$
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2021)

Espace récupéré : problème résolu.


----------



## WassefChekili (18 Mars 2021)

Merci beaucoup ! Bravo !


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2021)

Content pour toi !

- c'est juste que le système de stockage *CoreStorage* exportant le disque virtuel d'un *Logical Volume* (portant *Macintosh HD*) > il faut une commande ajustée à ce dispositif *CoreStorage* pour récupérer de l'espace. La génération d'un *CoreStorage* à l'installation a été une marotte des programmes d'installation des OS pré-*apfs*. Veux-tu déconstruire de ce dispositif *CoreStorage* inutile chez toi (car tu n'as pas activé FileVault) - sans dommage pour le volume *Macintosh HD* ?​


----------



## WassefChekili (18 Mars 2021)

Si tu penses que ce serait mieux pour mon mac, et que ca ne m'empêchera pas de faire la dernière mis à jour macOS Catalina, oui pourquoi pas ! 
Est ce normal d'avoir 20gb de stokage juste pour des Applications ? sachant que j'ai rien dans mon mac a part quelques images et documents ? 
Merci Doc !


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2021)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil cs revert 826733D8-E416-4292-858E-871ADAAC7A7B
```

qui effectue la réversion logique du *CoreStorage* (sans dommage pour le volume *Macintosh HD*)

Poste le retour.

Note : veux-tu dire que le dossier Applications fait *20 Go* ?


----------



## WassefChekili (18 Mars 2021)

Oui, et le dossier Autres fait 16 Go, 
Voici le résultat obtenu : 

```
Last login: Thu Mar 18 15:54:36 on console
MacBook-Air-de-Mac-2:~ macBOOK$ diskutil cs revert 826733D8-E416-4292-858E-871ADAAC7A7B
Started CoreStorage operation on disk1 Macintosh HD
Switching partition from Core Storage type to original type
Reclaiming space formerly used by Core Storage metadata
Even though the disk is now fully reverted, you should reboot soon to re-mount your reverted disk from the actual original partition
Removing Physical Volume
Destroying Logical Volume Group
Remounting former Physical Volume as normal disk
Core Storage LV UUID: 826733D8-E416-4292-858E-871ADAAC7A7B
Core Storage disk: disk0s2
Finished CoreStorage operation on disk1 Macintosh HD
MacBook-Air-de-Mac-2:~ macBOOK$
```


----------



## Raph01100 (18 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> @ *Ralph*
> 
> Je ne vois rien qui verrouille le *Conteneur apfs* en taille. Notre test a montré qu'une partition de *50 Go* en format *FAT-32* se créait sans problème.
> 
> - veux-tu qu'on crée à nouveau une partition *BOOTCAMP* > et cela fait tu effectuerais l'installation de Windows à sa destination ?​


 @macomaniac 

Que dois-je faire du coup chef?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2021)

@ *Wassef*

Opération bien effectuée. Pour qu'il n'y ait pas de séquelle > redémarre une fois > de retour dans ta session repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```

et poste le retour.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2021)

@ *Ralph*

Si tu as déjà une partition *BOOTCAMP* créée (sans que cela ait été fait via l'Assistant BootCamp) => est-ce que tu peux procéder à l'installation de Windows malgré tout ?


----------



## WassefChekili (18 Mars 2021)

Merci !! 
Voici le résultat obtenu : 

```
Last login: Thu Mar 18 16:15:58 on console
MacBook-Air-de-Mac-2:~ macBOOK$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            120.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
MacBook-Air-de-Mac-2:~ macBOOK$
```


----------



## Raph01100 (18 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> @ *Ralph*
> 
> Si tu as déjà une partition *BOOTCAMP* créée (sans que cela ait été fait via l'Assistant BootCamp) => est-ce que tu peux procéder à l'installation de Windows malgré tout ?



Qu'entends par l'installation de windows? Je peut passer ailleurs que par l'assistant pour l'installer? Si non, quand je lance l'assistance, et que je clique sur continuer j'ai le message d'erreur qui apparaît comme sur le screen que je t'ai envoyé


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2021)

@ *Wassef*

Tu as retrouvé un dispositif classique. Passe la commande :

```
csrutil status
```

qui affiche le statut du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation)

Poste le retour. Une activation du *SIP* bloquerait partiellement une commande de mesure des groupements de fichiers dans *Macintosh HD*.

Note : quel est l'OS actuellement installé ?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2021)

@ *Ralph*

Quelle taille souhaites-tu pour ta partition *BOOTCAMP* ? 

- on va la créer via le *terminal* et ensuite tu vas bien voir si l'Assistant BootCamp te permet d'installer Windows (je n'ai pas de compétence dans ce dernier domaine).​


----------



## Raph01100 (18 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> @ *Ralph*
> 
> Quelle taille souhaites-tu pour ta partition *BOOTCAMP* ?
> 
> - on va la créer via le *terminal* et ensuite tu vas bien voir si l'Assistant BootCamp te permet d'installer Windows (je n'ai pas de compétence dans ce dernier domaine).​


 @macomaniac 

50 GO ça serait cool! Merci encore pour la patience


----------



## WassefChekili (18 Mars 2021)

Je suis sous OS X
Yosemite 10.10.5 
Je finis de faire les réglages avec toi puis je fais la dernière mise à jour. 


```
MacBook-Air-de-Mac-2:~ macBOOK$ csrutil status
-bash: csrutil: command not found
MacBook-Air-de-Mac-2:~ macBOOK$ csrutil status
-bash: csrutil: command not found
MacBook-Air-de-Mac-2:~ macBOOK$
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2021)

@ *Ralph*

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 200g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
```

qui rétrécit le *Conteneur apfs* à *200 Go* > crée une partition *BOOTCAMP* de *50 Go* en *FAT-32* > ré-affiche la configuration interne

Poste le retour.


----------



## Raph01100 (18 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> @ *Ralph*
> 
> Passe la commande :
> 
> ...


Hop! : 


```
The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
macbook-pro-de-raphael:~ Raph$ diskutil ap listSnaps disk1s1
No snapshots for disk1s1
macbook-pro-de-raphael:~ Raph$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 200g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 50 790 436 864 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 200 000 000 000 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 194 364 047 360 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.141.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.141.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x9a6cc+1) bitmap address (0x2e2aa)
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 250 790 436 864 to 200 000 000 000 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk0s3: 99174720 sectors in 1549605 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=391034880 drv=0x80 bsec=99198976 bspf=12112 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         200.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                50.8 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +200.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  172.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                529.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.1 GB    disk1s5

macbook-pro-de-raphael:~ Raph$
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2021)

@ *Wassef*

Le *SIP* n'a été créé qu'avec l'OS El Capitan (le successeur immédiat de Yosemite). Donc pas de *SIP* activé chez toi.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```

à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande mesure (en *Gi* = *gibibytes* : base 2) les objets de 1er rang du volume de démarrage (fichiers ou dossiers / visibles ou cachés). Elle est très lente d'exécution : attends le retour de l'invite de commande : *MacBook-Air-de-Mac-2:~ macBOOK$* en signal de fin.

Poste le tableau obtenu => qu'on voie s'il y a des anomalies (comme des concentrations de fichiers indues).


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2021)

@ *Ralph*

Partition *BOOTCAMP* bien créée avec une taille de *50,8 Go* et un format *FAT-32* du volume *BOOTCAMP*. L'Assistant de migration débloque.

- tente d'installer Windows à cette destination.​


----------



## WassefChekili (18 Mars 2021)

Voici le résultat obtenu : 

```
Last login: Thu Mar 18 16:16:25 on ttys000
MacBook-Air-de-Mac-2:~ macBOOK$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
2,2M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
 12K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.file
2,5M    /.fseventsd
269M    /.Spotlight-V100
  0B    /.Trashes
  0B    /.vol
1,2G    /Applications
2,3M    /bin
  0B    /cores
4,5K    /dev
4,0K    /etc
1,0K    /home
4,0K    /installer.failurerequests
3,2G    /Library
1,0K    /net
  0B    /Network
3,3G    /private
1012K    /sbin
 13G    /System
4,0K    /tmp
 13G    /Users
507M    /usr
4,0K    /var
4,0K    /Volumes
MacBook-Air-de-Mac-2:~ macBOOK$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            120.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
MacBook-Air-de-Mac-2:~ macBOOK$
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2021)

@ *Wassef*

Je comptabilise 34,5 Gi = *37 Go* de fichiers > dont -->

- fichiers dédiés à l'utilisateur : *Applications* 1,2 Gi = *1,3 Go* + *Users* 13 Gi = *14 Go* => *15,3 Go*​​- fichiers-Système : le reste soit *37 Go* - *15,3 Go* = *21,7 Go*​
La taille du Système (*21,7 Go*) est régulière. Estimes-tu avoir pour moins de *14 Go* de données d'utilisateur ?

----------

Passe encore la commande :

```
df -H /
```

qui mesure (en *Go*) l'occupation des blocs du volume démarré

Poste le retour = qu'on voie si ça coïncide avec la taille des fichiers.


----------



## WassefChekili (18 Mars 2021)

```
Last login: Thu Mar 18 16:35:37 on ttys000
MacBook-Air-de-Mac-2:~ macBOOK$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused    ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s2   120G    38G    82G    32% 9298521 20113847   32%   /
MacBook-Air-de-Mac-2:~ macBOOK$
```

Normalement oui je fois avoir moins que 14Go parce que j'ai seulement 10 photos, et 5 document PDF dans mon mac rien de plus ! 
Merci de ta patiente


----------



## Raph01100 (18 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> @ *Ralph*
> 
> Partition *BOOTCAMP* bien créée avec une taille de *50,8 Go* et un format *FAT-32* du volume *BOOTCAMP*. L'Assistant de migration débloque.
> 
> - tente d'installer Windows à cette destination.​



Bon, c'est un peu complexe l'affaire. Le message à changer après avoir passer la dernière commande, voici le screen: 







J'ai pas trop compris le sens du message, j'ai alors cliquer sur *Restaurer, *derrière j'ai relancer bootcamp et le même message concernant les 42 go nécessaire est revenu. 
J'ai donc *retaper* la commande précédente, puisque apparemment le fait de *restaurer * a *supprimer *la partition BootCamp qu'on venait de créer. 
Ca a réussi, j'ai recupérer la partition, mais quand je lance BootCamp Assistant j'ai une nouvelle fois le même message sur ce *screen. *A savoir celui ou il me propose donc de Restaurer. 

T'as une idée? 

@macomaniac


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2021)

@ *Wassef

38 Go* de blocs pour *37 Go* de fichiers. On va dire que c'est équivalent.

- passe la commande :​

```
sudo du -sh ~/*
```

qui mesure (en *Gi*) les sous-dossiers de ton dossier de compte *macBOOK*

Poste le retour.


----------



## WassefChekili (18 Mars 2021)

Voici le résultat obtenu : 


```
Last login: Thu Mar 18 16:47:24 on ttys000
MacBook-Air-de-Mac-2:~ macBOOK$ sudo du -sh ~/*
Password:
340K    /Users/macBOOK/Applications
8,8M    /Users/macBOOK/Desktop
8,0K    /Users/macBOOK/Documents
188K    /Users/macBOOK/Downloads
 12G    /Users/macBOOK/Library
  0B    /Users/macBOOK/Movies
104K    /Users/macBOOK/Music
 11M    /Users/macBOOK/Pictures
  0B    /Users/macBOOK/Public
8,0K    /Users/macBOOK/fileDownload
MacBook-Air-de-Mac-2:~ macBOOK$
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2021)

@ *Ralph*

Tu ne peux pas échapper cet écran (proposant une suppression de la partition *BOOTCAMP*) pour lancer l'installation ?

- est-ce que tu as une clé d'installation de windows toute prête ?​


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2021)

@ *Wassef* 

Les *Go* se concentrent dans la Bibliothèque invisible de ton compte (non affichée par défaut par le Finder).

- passe la commande :​

```
sudo du -sh ~/Lib*/*
```

qui mesure (en *Gi*) les sous-dossiers de cette Bibliothèque

Poste le retour.


----------



## Raph01100 (18 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> @ *Ralph*
> 
> Tu ne peux pas échapper cet écran (proposant une suppression de la partition *BOOTCAMP*) pour lancer l'installation ?
> 
> - est-ce que tu as une clé d'installation de windows toute prête ?​


 @macomaniac 

Alors, oui j'ai une clé d'installation windows avec le fichier iso dessus, mais quand je la branche et que je lance l'assistant BootCamp il me demande de retirer tous les stockages externes 

+ Non, aucun moyen d'échapper à l'écran que je t'ai screen...

N'y a t-il pas d'autres moyens d'installer windows sans passer par BootCamp Assistant?


----------



## WassefChekili (18 Mars 2021)

J'ai 2,1 G de cache, comment le vider ? 



```
Last login: Thu Mar 18 16:57:37 on ttys000
MacBook-Air-de-Mac-2:~ macBOOK$ sudo du -sh ~/Lib*/*
Password:
524K    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Accounts
 10G    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support
488K    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Supporttransition_a33ac4e2324202399bac8f0e5889a93a.ini
  0B    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Assistants
  0B    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Audio
2,1G    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Caches
1,0M    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Calendars
  0B    /Users/macBOOK/Library/ColorPickers
  0B    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Colors
  0B    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Compositions
 45M    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Containers
 76K    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Cookies
 40K    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Dictionaries
  0B    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Favorites
  0B    /Users/macBOOK/Library/FontCollections
  0B    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Fonts
  0B    /Users/macBOOK/Library/GameKit
9,8M    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Google
8,0K    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Group Containers
 64K    /Users/macBOOK/Library/IdentityServices
  0B    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Input Methods
 72K    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Internet Plug-Ins
  0B    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Keyboard Layouts
1,0M    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Keychains
1,1M    /Users/macBOOK/Library/LanguageModeling
 12K    /Users/macBOOK/Library/LaunchAgents
 13M    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Logs
 40K    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Mail
1,9M    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Messages
  0B    /Users/macBOOK/Library/PreferencePanes
 27M    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Preferences
  0B    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Printers
144K    /Users/macBOOK/Library/PubSub
 32M    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Safari
480K    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Saved Application State
  0B    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Saved Searches
  0B    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Screen Savers
8,7M    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Services
  0B    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Sounds
 16K    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Spelling
 28K    /Users/macBOOK/Library/SyncedPreferences
  0B    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Vivox
  0B    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Voices
  0B    /Users/macBOOK/Library/WebKit
  0B    /Users/macBOOK/Library/com.apple.nsurlsessiond
  0B    /Users/macBOOK/Library/iMovie
 24K    /Users/macBOOK/Library/iTunes
MacBook-Air-de-Mac-2:~ macBOOK$
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2021)

@ *Raph*

La partition *BOOTCAMP* créée > branche ta clé au Mac > puis redémarre la touche "*alt*" pressée pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage -->

- vois-tu alors affichées 2 icônes : une *Windows* (installation en mode "*Legacy*") et une *EFI Boot* (installation en mode *UEFI*) --> si c'est bien Windows 10 que tu veux installer ?​


----------



## Raph01100 (18 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> @ *Raph*
> 
> La partition *BOOTCAMP* créée > branche ta clé au Mac > puis redémarre la touche "*alt*" pressée pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage -->
> 
> - vois-tu alors affichées 2 icônes : une *Windows* (installation en mode "*Legacy*") et une *EFI Boot* (installation en mode *UEFI*) --> si c'est bien Windows 10 que tu veux installer ?​


 @macomaniac 

Alors oui c'est ce que j'ai fait à l'instant du coup! Mais... Seul le EFI Boot apparaît, quand je clique dessus il y'a bien une installation Windows qui se lance mais qui se bloque rapidement en me disant qu'il trouve pas les "pilotes" sur les stockages externes. Quand je clique sur parcourir -> et que je selectionne le disque BootCamp rien ne se passe non plus.

Peut-être que ma clé a été mal faite?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2021)

@ *Wassef*

L'essentiel est dans Application Support. Passe la commande :

```
sudo du -sh ~/Lib*/Ap*\Sup*/*
```

qui mesure (en *Gi*) les contenus de Application Support

Poste le retour.

----------

Note : après sauvegarde de tes fichiers > le plus simple ne serait-il pas de créer un nouvel utilisateur admin avec des identifiants de noms un peu différents > te loger dans sa session > et supprimer carrément le compte *macBOOK* ?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2021)

@ *Ralph*

Tu ne dois pas avoir téléchargé les pilotes requis depuis le site Apple. Je soupçonne ta clé d'être incomplète.

- mais comme je n'utilise pas Windows ni ne l'installe => tout ce que je t'en dis est pure spéculation de ma part et non le produit de l'expérience. C'est *Locke* qui serait mieux à même de te conseiller ici.​


----------



## WassefChekili (18 Mars 2021)

Ah je comprends mieux maintenant, j'ai pas supprimer définitivement mes anciens jeux, comment faire du coup ? 
Oui je veux bien supprimer le compte macBook, mais j'ai peur de faire une mauvaise manipulation ! 


```
Last login: Thu Mar 18 17:04:36 on ttys000
MacBook-Air-de-Mac-2:~ macBOOK$
MacBook-Air-de-Mac-2:~ macBOOK$ sudo du -sh ~/Lib*/Ap*\Sup*/*
Password:
1,2M    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/AddressBook
8,0K    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/Adobe
3,7M    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/Ankama
  0B    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/Ankama Launcher
4,0K    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/AnkamaCertificates
4,0K    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/App Store
474M    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/Blitz
  0B    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/CEF
 70M    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/Caches
 60K    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryDB
  0B    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryTransactions
  0B    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/CloudDocs
  0B    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/Console
236K    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/CrashReporter
4,0K    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/D2Info0
 52K    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/Dock
2,0M    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/Dofus
 26M    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/Dofus Retro
4,0K    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/Dofus-2
4,0K    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/Dofus-3
4,0K    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/Dofus-4
4,0K    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/DofusAppId0_1
4,0K    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/DofusAppId0_2
4,0K    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/DofusAppId0_3
4,0K    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/DofusAppId0_4
6,3M    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/Epic
2,5G    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/Google
896M    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/Microsoft
  0B    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/MobileSync
  0B    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/Preview
 12K    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/Quick Look
497M    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/Riot Games
 59M    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/Spotify
914M    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/Steam
484K    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/SyncServices
4,0K    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/[Worker]
 12K    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/[Worker].null
3,4G    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/arkalys-updater
 36K    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC
8,0K    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/com.apple.spotlight
 44K    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/com.apple.spotlight.Shortcuts
4,0K    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/com.microsoft.teams
  0B    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/iCloud
  0B    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/java
1006M    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/minecraft
365M    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/tlauncher
 43M    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/zaap
 19M    /Users/macBOOK/Library/Application Support/zoom.us
MacBook-Air-de-Mac-2:~ macBOOK$
```


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2021)

@ *Wassef*

Les fichiers sont assez dispersés en de nombreux dossiers. Veux-tu démasquer ta Bibliothèque pour faire le ménage avec le Finder ?

- ou préfères-tu l'option directe de création d'un nouveau compte ?​


----------



## Raph01100 (18 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> @ *Ralph*
> 
> Tu ne dois pas avoir téléchargé les pilotes requis depuis le site Apple. Je soupçonne ta clé d'être incomplète.
> 
> - mais comme je n'utilise pas Windows ni ne l'installe => tout ce que je t'en dis est pure spéculation de ma part et non le produit de l'expérience. C'est *Locke* qui serait mieux à même de te conseiller ici.​



Bien, je vais essayer de voir ce que je peut faire. Si @Locke peut venir jeter un coup d'oeil à mon problème ça serais cool aussi, effectivement! 

En tous cas merci beaucoup @macomaniac pour ta patience et le temps consacré, t'es un génie! 

Bonne soirée


----------



## WassefChekili (18 Mars 2021)

Oui j'aimerai bien le faire avec Finder, et ensuite je ferai un nouveau compte, J'aimerai apprendre a le faire manuellement  ! 
Merci


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2021)

@ *Raph*

Tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu as pu amender ta clé.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2021)

@ *Wassef*

Passe la commande :

```
open ~
```

qui ouvre l'espace global du dossier *macBOOK* dans une fenêtre du Finder. Va alors à la barre de menus supérieure du Finder : *Présentation* > *Afficher les options de présentation* (en bas) > [palette collatérale] coche la case d'affichage de : *Afficher le dossier Bibliothèque*. Un nouveau dossier Bibliothèque apparaît dans l'espace global du dossier *macBOOK*.

Entres-y > Application Support => et tu peux œuvrer.


----------



## WassefChekili (18 Mars 2021)

Je te remercie pour ton attention ainsi que tes conseils ! Je te souhaite bon travail et bonne continuation !


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2021)

@ *Raph*

Encore une idée -->

- redémarre en mode secours (*⌘R*). Lance l'Utilitaire de disque. *Présentation* => *Afficher tous les appareils*. *S.O.S.* sur le *Conteneur apfs* global.​
Redémarre alors et teste l'Assistant BootCamp pour voir s'il consent à partitionner.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2021)

@ *Wassef*

Si tu as besoin de conseils pour créer un nouvel utilisateur / supprimer l'ancien => tu n'auras qu'à demander ici.


----------



## Raph01100 (18 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> @ *Raph*
> 
> Encore une idée -->
> 
> ...



J'ai finalement décidé de libéré encore plus d'espace en déplacant ma photothèque de 80go sur un DDE. Avec l'espoir que BootCamp Assistant remarque mon effort... et miracle! Il est en train de partitionner! Ce qui est bizarre car j'avais déjà la place nécessaire requis avant de déplacer ma photothèque. A voir si il plante en cours de partitionnage. 

Je te tiens informé! 

Merci encore


----------



## Locke (18 Mars 2021)

Raph01100 a dit:


> J'ai finalement décidé de libéré encore plus d'espace en déplacant ma photothèque de 80go sur un DDE. Avec l'espoir que BootCamp Assistant remarque mon effort... et miracle! Il est en train de partitionner! Ce qui est bizarre car j'avais déjà la place nécessaire requis avant de déplacer ma photothèque. A voir si il plante en cours de partitionnage.


En regardant la place restante, tu as 185 Go d'occupés et avec un disque dur de 251 Go, il ne reste que 66 Go ! Or pour qu'une version de macOS fonctionne correctement, il faut lui laisser un espace libre de 20/25 Go. Si tu souhaitais une partition de 50 Go pour Windows, pour moi il ne faisait aucun doute qu'Assistant Boot Camp éternue avec seulement 16 Go de libres pour macOS.

Le fait d'avoir déplacé certains dossiers à effectivement permis à Assistant Boot Camp de créer la partition souhaitée.


----------



## Raph01100 (18 Mars 2021)

Locke a dit:


> En regardant la place restante, tu as 185 Go d'occupés et avec un disque dur de 251 Go, il ne reste que 66 Go ! Or pour qu'une version de macOS fonctionne correctement, il faut lui laisser un espace libre de 20/25 Go. Si tu souhaitais une partition de 50 Go pour Windows, pour moi il ne faisait aucun doute qu'Assistant Boot Camp éternue avec seulement 16 Go de libres pour macOS.
> 
> Le fait d'avoir déplacé certains dossiers à effectivement permis à Assistant Boot Camp de créer la partition souhaitée.


@Locke Yes effectivement le problème venait de là, tout s'est bien passé! Je peut maintenant utiliser windows sans problème. Petit question tout de même, quand je démarre avec "alt", il y'a deux windows d'affiché à côté de mon macintosh hd, c'est normal?


----------



## Locke (18 Mars 2021)

Raph01100 a dit:


> Petit question tout de même, quand je démarre avec "alt", il y'a deux windows d'affiché à côté de mon macintosh hd, c'est normal?


Non, mais assurément un reliquat de tes anciennes manipulations qui sont enregistrées dans un fichier de démarrage, mais ça je ne bidouille pas, ce n'est pas ma tasse de thé. Sinon, par défaut ce doit-être l'icône EFI boot qui te permet de lancer Windows ?


----------



## Raph01100 (18 Mars 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Non, mais assurément un reliquat de tes anciennes manipulations qui sont enregistrées dans un fichier de démarrage, mais ça je ne bidouille pas, ce n'est pas ma tasse de thé. Sinon, par défaut ce doit-être l'icône EFI boot qui te permet de lancer Windows ?


Nop c'est vraiment deux intitulés "Windows", j'ai vérifié et j'ai bien qu'une seule partition BootCamp. Pas grave, je ferais avec! 

Merci à vous deux @macomaniac et @Locke


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2021)

@ *Raph*

Content pour toi !


----------



## WassefChekili (18 Mars 2021)

@macomaniac 

Je viens d'effectuer la dernière mise à jour pour mon mac, je suis maintenant sous macOS Catalina 10.15.7. 
J'ai aussi crée un autre utilisateur admin pour ensuite supprimer l'ancien, et effectivement j'ai réussi a récupéré énormément d'espace de stockage donc merci pour le conseil. 

Suite a la mise à jour, j'aimerai t'exposer maintenant ce qu'il y a dans mon mac pour vérifier si tout a bien été fait correctement.
Je ne retrouve pas dans la commande, l'information sur l'espace de stockage disponible, sachant que lorsque je me rend sur la petite pomme > a propos de ce mac > stockage, il m'indique que j'ai 99Go de dispo, et le nombre baisse petit à petit est ce normal ? 


```
The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-Air-de-Mac-2:~ wassefchekili$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  9.2 GB     disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                529.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.1 GB    disk1s5

MacBook-Air-de-Mac-2:~ wassefchekili$
```


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mars 2021)

@ *Wassef*

Je comptabilise *22 Go* de blocs occupés en tout dans le *Conteneur* de *121,1 Go*. Soit *99,1 Go* d'espace libre.

- qu'est-ce qui te soucie exactement ?​


----------



## Locke (19 Mars 2021)

WassefChekili a dit:


> a propos de ce mac > stockage, il m'indique que j'ai 99Go de dispo, et le nombre baisse petit à petit est ce normal ?


Comme mentionné en réponse        #236      il n'y a aucune anomalie et cette capacité restante de 99 Go est tout à fait juste. Si cette capacité baisse, vérifie que tu n'as pas activé Time Machine dans Préférences Système.


----------



## WassefChekili (19 Mars 2021)

Bonjour et merci à vous pour votre réponse, 

Normalement non Time Machine n'est pas activé 
Le Terminal m'affiche maintenant d'autres valeurs différente de celles d'hier 
Voici un Apercu : 


```
Last login: Fri Mar 19 13:09:43 on console

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-Air-de-Mac-2:~ wassefchekili$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  13.5 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                529.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.1 GB    disk1s5

MacBook-Air-de-Mac-2:~ wassefchekili$
```


----------



## WassefChekili (19 Mars 2021)

Problème résolu ! 

Mon compte iCloud a été synchronisé avec mon iPhone, ce qui fait que le Mac a essayer de télécharger tout les données iCloud. Comment faire pour que cela ne se reproduise plus ? ( Désactivé un compte iCloud de mon Mac sans endommagé les données de mon iPhone ? )
Merci d'avance pour votre réponse


----------



## Gwendolinemp (24 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
J'ai le même problème, j'ai essayé pas de commandes ce qui a dû générer bien d'autres problèmes ahah. Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrais m'aider? Merci par avance.


----------



## ericse (24 Octobre 2022)

Gwendolinemp a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai le même problème, j'ai essayé pas de commandes ce qui a dû générer bien d'autres problèmes ahah. Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrais m'aider? Merci par avance.


Bonjour,
Tu peux poster une photo du message d'erreur ?


----------

